# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Timbrado Intermediate Floreo : Αναπαραγωγη 2013!

## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια,
Σημερα το πρωι καθως ξυπνησα και μετα τον γυρθσμο μου απο το πετ σοπ ακουσα κατι  φωνουλες εκτος των μικρων μου μπατζι και τι να δω που σηκωσα με τα 1000 ζωρια την καναρα? ειδα δυο μικρα κεφαλακια με ανοιχτω στομματακι χο χο χο χο
Οι φωτογραφιες βγηκαν λιγο χαλια αλλα ορικιζομαι θα βγαλω καλυτερες!!!

*Ζευγαρι Ιζαμπελα-Κιτρινοπρασινο!!*


και ενα μινι μινι μινι βιντεακι!!  :sad:

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν , αυτος ο "πρωτος" ηχος τους ειναι μοναδικος !!!!

----------


## aloizios

να σου ζησουν!!!!!! :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## lamb-angelo

Να σου ζησουν.........ερωτας τα timbrado...

----------


## geog87

να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Δυο ακομη φωογραφιες :

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πανενορφα .... να σου ζησουν.
Τα πρωτα μικρα τιμπραδο σου!!!  :winky:

----------


## Deimitori

Να σου ζήσουν και γρήγορα και στο κλαδάκι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα πουλακια Σεραφειμ! Να τα χαιρεσαι!

Εχω ομως μονο μια απορια.. τελικα λεγονται τιμπραΝΤος ή τιμπραΔος?

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια!! Θα τα ελεγχω συνεχεια μηπως και δεν τα ταιζει η μανα να τα παρω εγω!!! παντως το ενα το ειδα ταισμενο οταν εβγαλα φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## serafeim

> Πανεμορφα πουλακια Σεραφειμ! Να τα χαιρεσαι!
> 
> Εχω ομως μονο μια απορια.. τελικα λεγονται τιμπραΝΤος ή τιμπραΔος?


Νικο ειναι ισπανικη ρατσα οποτε λεγεται τιμπραδος οπως ακριβως το προφερουν και οι Ισπανοι το "D" ως "Δ"  :winky:  Αρα ΤιμπραΔος!!!

----------


## jk21

να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμ !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Να σου ζήσουν Σεραφείμ και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## lefteris13

Να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμ!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Πανεμορφα πουλακια Σεραφειμ! Να τα χαιρεσαι!
> 
> Εχω ομως μονο μια απορια.. τελικα λεγονται τιμπραΝΤος ή τιμπραΔος?


Διεθνος οι ρατσα αποκαλειται Timbrado.... Ακουγονται τιμπραντο αλλα οι περισσοτεροι το μεταφραζουν το d στο "αντιστοιχο" ελληνικο γραμμα , δηλ. το Δδ...
Ετσι τελικα το γραφουμε τιμπραδο αλλα η προφορα του ειναι τιμπραντο...  :winky: 
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## serafeim

Λαθος Ευθυμη!! Τιμπραδο προφερεται!! Ειναι καθαρα Ισπανικα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Οκ παω πασο.... αν ειναι ετσι....

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμακο..... με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα.... στο κλαρι να τα δεις ΟΛΑ!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη μου το ευχομαι κι εγω!!
Και στα δικα σου με τρελους τραγουδιστες!!!

----------


## exotic birds

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα καταρχάς να σου ζήσουν . Είναι πολύ όμορφα και σου εύχομαι με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!!!!

----------


## Sophie

*Να σου ζήσουν! Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά εγώ με αυτό το τσίου στο μίνι μίνι μίνι βιντεάκι έλιωσα! Αλήθεια, στην πρώτη γέννα (οποιουδήποτε είδους) πώς ένιωσες; Ειδικά όταν τα άκουσες να κελαηδάνε πρώτη φορά και είδες ότι βγήκαν από το αυγό όλα/μερικά;*

----------


## serafeim

Την πρωτη φορα που ειδα μικρο μου ψοφησε η χαρα και η λιπη με αγκαλιασαν και δεν εφευγαν απο πανω μου! Με τα απο χρονια γνωρησα το φορουμ και τα ποσοστα μου εχουν ανεβει κατα 89%!!!! Με την σειρα μου θα οτυς ευχαριστησω καποια στιγμη σε αλλο θεμα!!!

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο!! να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! και τα υπολοιπα και ολα στο κλαδι.

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια!!
Απο την Παρασκευη περιμενα τα σκασουν τα αυγα τελικα εσκασαν 2/4 τα αλλα 2 αυγα τα αφησα μεσα να στηριζονται οι νεοσσοι μεχρι κανα 2-3 μερες ακομα!!! Παρασκευη πρωι γεννηθηκαν και οι δύο ποτε βαζω δαχτυλιδι? αυριο?

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο...

----------


## jk21

την πεμπτη νομιζω ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ !

----------


## serafeim

Ωραια στις 6 ημερες δηλαδη ετσι? γιατι με τα Budgerigar εχω μπερδευτει τωρα και εψαχνα εψαχνα αρθρα δεν βρηκα... Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια,
εδω τα μικρα στις φωτογραφιες ειναι απο εχθες 6 ημερων.. σημερα δαχτυλιδωσα για πρωτη φορα καναρινακια και ηταν 10 φορε ποιο ευκολο απο budgie... βγαινουν και τα δυο σαν τον πατερα τους. θυληκα; αρσενικα; θα δηξει... φτιαχνω μια καινουργια αυγοτροφη δικη μου συνταγη. και την ξεσκιζουν καναρινια και budgie τι να πω.. χαιρομαι παρα πολυ και που τα βλεπω ταισμεβα φουλ κι ολας... Ευχαριστω τον εκτροφεα αλλα και τον Ιωαννη (gianniskilkis) για ολα αυτα που μου συμβαινουν τωρα... Ευχαριστωωωω!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ ειναι παρα πολυ κρισιμο σε αυτη τη φαση ,η αυγοτροφη να μην ειναι λασπερη πολυ και ας την τρωνε .ειναι οκ απο υφη;

----------


## serafeim

ειναι σαν τρυμενο μπισκοτο Δημητρη...  ειναι καλη σε υφη... θες φωτογραφια;

----------


## gpantz

να σου ζησουν σεραφιμ,ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## panos70

Σεραφειμ βαλε τα δαχτυλιδια την πεμπτη μερα ,για να μπουν ποιο ευκολα και θα τα κανεις μεχρι την 8η ελενχο μην βγουν, την εκτη  θα ζοριστουν λιγο τα ποδια τους

----------


## mitsman

Αναλογως ποσα μικρα εχει  η καναρα και ποσο καλος γονιος ειναι.... τα 2.9 μπαινουν η την 6η μερα η την 7η....
Με τον καιρο Σεραφειμ δεν θα μετρας μερες.... απλα θα βλεπεις τα ποδαρακια τους!

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι τοτε Σεραφειμ αρκει να την τρωνε .αν οχι τοτε αφρατευεις αλλα ελαφρως 

να τα χαιρεσαι και στο κλαρι !

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω παιδια...
επειδη εχω δαχτυλιδωσει τα παπαγαλακια ηταν πολυ ευκολο και σημερα τα δαχτυλιδια μπηκανν πολυ ανετα... μου ειπε επισης ο εκτροφεας να τα εβαζα στις 7 μερες γιατι μπορει να βγουν.. η βλακια ειναι οτι δεν εβλα λευκοπλαστ και φοβαμαι... θα δουμε... τωρα Δηδμητρη εχει δυο η καναρα οπωε ειπα και ειναι πολυψκαλη μανα... χαιρομαι πολυ που πηρα καλα πουλια... μεχρι τις 10 μερες ειμαστε στο κρισιμο σημειο απο Δευτερα και μετα θα ειμαι λιγο ποιο χαλαρος.. τωρα με την συριγγα στο χερι και το μπρικι να βραζει μην τυχη τιποτα χαχχαχαχαχαχ
Παντως παναγιωτη μπηκαν λες και εχουν λαδακι τα ποδαρακια τους ... ναι οντως 2,9 ειναι

----------


## serafeim

> μια χαρα ειναι τοτε Σεραφειμ αρκει να την τρωνε .αν οχι τοτε αφρατευεις αλλα ελαφρως 
> 
> να τα χαιρεσαι και στο κλαρι !


Δημητρη την τρωνε .... την ξεσκθζουν χχαχχαχα ολα τα πουλια... εχω στο μυαλο μου αλλη συνταγη να δοκιμασω... πλεον εχω κατωχυρωσει ωμο ελαιολαδο ειναι οτι καλυτερο... εννοειται ομως "Παν μετρον αριστον"

----------


## serafeim

8 ημερων σημερα τα μικρα!!! και δυνατα δυνατα φαγανα φαγανα και παντα γεματα!!! θα δειτε και στις φωτογραφιες!!  :winky: 

Η μανα δεν φευγει με τιποτα, σημερα μου εκανε επιθεση, φουντωσε και μου ορμαγε μανιοδως!!!



οοοοο φουσκωσα!!



αδερφακι καμερα καμερα τι κανουμε?



Πεινααααααααααω μαμα θελω φαειιιιιιιι!!!



αυτα τα ολιγα και απο εδω!!  :winky:

----------


## Peri27

χιχιχιχ ζουζουνακιααα πανεμορφααα  :Love0033:  θα κλεψω και αυτα στο λεω για να μη τα ψαχνεις!!!  :winky:  xixixi  :Love0033:

----------


## alex1974

Πανεμορφα και "ετοιμα" για τον.....φακο ! Να σου ζησουν

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανεμορφααα!!!!
Ανοιγουν και τα ματακια και σε λιγο θα δουμε και χρωματακιααα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

χρωματακι εχω δει εγω σαν τον πατερα θα γινουν...

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα στην παρεα!!!
Εχω μια απορια!!!
Ολες οι καναρες ετσι κανουν? Δηλαδη ταιζουν μεχρι σκασμου τα μικρα ή ετυχα σε τετοια εγω? Μπραβο της παντως!!!

Να δειτε κα ιτο χρωματακι!



Πως γινεται ταισμενο φουλ μωρο να μην χωραει αλλο φαγητο και να ζηταει ετσι τροφη? Το επιασα οταν σταματαγε να ζηταει!!!


Οριστε και ποσο τουμπανα φενονται!!!

----------


## panos70

πανεμορφα τα κιτρινοπρασινα σου τιμπραντακια

----------


## MAKISV

Να τα χαρεις και να ναι γερα.προλοβος φουλαρισμενος και ανετα με την δημοσιοτητα χαχαχα.μπραβοο

----------


## serafeim

Εδω ειναι καποιες φωτογραφιες που αργησα να τις ανεβασω επειδη εφευγα!!! Και αυτες σημερινες ειναι!! Δειτε εδω πως τα μικρα πεινανε και ζτανε τροφη, η δε μανα δεν κουνιεται με τιποτα!!!

ουαααααααααα νυσταααα!!!


Ναι? ποιος?


ποιος ειναι εκει?


ξυπνα εδερφε ξυπνα...


Βοηθειααααααααααααα βοηθειααααα!!!


-μαμααααααα βοηθειααααααααααα!!!
-καλα αδερφε μας γραφει η μανα, βοηθειαααααααααα!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.... τελεια παρουσιαση!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν τα μωρα!!!!

----------


## xarhs

να ζησουν............. περα απο τα μικρα και η μανα δεν παει πισω.. ειναι μια κουκλα

----------


## Peri27

ρεεεεε τι ομορφουλιαααααα ...πωπωπω κατι ομορφιεεεεες!!!  :Love0033: να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμακοοοοοοο  :Happy0064:

----------


## serafeim

Απο κοντα ειναι ποιο ομορφη Χαρη!!  :winky:  Σου ειπα εσενα θα σε φτιαξω!!! :Character0053: 
Ευχαριστω παιδια παντως!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια,
σημερα ειχαμε 4ο αυγο στην πρασινη καναρα και μετεφερα και τα αλλα ολα μαζι!!!
Η ιζαμπελα μου με τα 2 μικρα της κυλανε ολα ομαλα απο εχθες και μου εκανε εντυπωση το ποσο εξω εβγαιναν τα μικρα απο το χυλος της φωλιας λες και θα πεσουν κατω!!!!
Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τα μικρα!!!

Αντε παλι εσυ, για φωτογραφιες ηρθες?


Οχι φωτογραφιες παλι,βοηθειααααααααα!!!!!

Φυγεεεεε φυγεεεε, βοηθειαααααααααα!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πωπω πολυ ομορφα σεραφειμ!!!! Τα εχεις τρελανει ομως με τις φωτογραφιες σου, δν τα αφηνεις στην ησυχεια τους :winky: !!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

Κοιτα Κωστα κυριως ο λογος που το κανω ειναι γιατι θελω να περναω χρονο μαζι τους αλλα και γιατι μερικες φορες θαυμαζω τοσο πολυ την εξελειξη αλλα και το πως εγινε το ολο θεμα και τρελενομαι!!! Ειναι κατι το μοναδικο και μερικες φορες δεν εκτιμαμε τα πουλια μας για τον Α ή Β λογο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ δεν ειναι αναγκη να μου δωσεις και τα δυο που βλεπω στη φωτογραφια , αλλα επειδη δεν θελω να σου χαλασω το χατηρι θα τα παρω



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ..... να σου ζησουν

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχα κατσε να μεγαλωσουν και θα βολευτουμε ολοι !!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!! Καλη συνεχεια !!!!!! Με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!*

----------


## serafeim

Παμε πρωτα στα καναρινακια!!!
Τα δυο μικρα μεγαλωνουν σταθερα και η μανα ταιζει και εχει αναστατωθει αφου πλεον τα μικρα ειναι πανω απο 15 ημερων περιπου!!
Η αλλη καναρα κλωσσαει 5 αυγουλακια σταθερα και το αλλο σαββατοκυριακο περιμενουμε... ωοσκοπηση δεν εκανα ακομη θα κανω μαλλον σημερα!!  :Happy: 
Ο αρσενικος με γαληνευει καθημερινως με τον δικο του ρυθμο και την δικη του μελωδια!!!

Μαμα


τα μωρα της


Η κλωσσαρια


και ο μπαμπας ο επιβητορας!!!



Τα κλουβια ειναι προσωρινα και εχω παρει κουνελοσυτα για καινουρια και καλυτερα!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Αλλαξαν τα μικρα και αρχιζουν να μοιαζουν με αληθινα πουλακια και οχι σαν σκουλικακια!!!

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## jk21

αντε συντομα στο κλαρι !

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια!!
Μολις εκανα ωοσκοπηση νομιζω ειδα 4/5 γονιμα!! 3/5 σιγουρα το 4ο δεν ξερω θα δω και μεθαυριο για σιγουρια γιατι το 5ο μπορει να ειναι το τελευταιο που γεννηθηκε και να μην φενεται!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια,
Σημερα εχουμε καλα νεα!!!
Τα δυο μικρα πηδηξαν απο την φωλια και καθονται στο κλαδακι με μια μικρουλικη ουριτσα 20 ημερων πλεον!!!  :Happy: 
Ο αρσενικος συνεχιζει να κελαηδα ακαθεκτα οπως και η αλλη καναρα κλωσσαει χωρις προβλημα!!!  :Happy: 

Η 2η καναρα!!!


τα 2 τα μικρα μεσα στην φωλια!!!



το 1 μονο μεσα?το αλλο που ειναι?


ωχ? να το!!!


τωρα και τα δυο εξω απο την φωλια!!!




Παιδια οι κουτσουλιες γεμμησαν δεν τα καθαρισα οσο βρισκοταν στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο, τωρα στην δευτερη γεννα αν κανω θα τα καθαρησω σχολαστικα ολα ενα προς ενα!!! 
Και θα μπουν σε κανονικες ζευγαρωστρες τα πουλακια και οχι σε ευρυχωρα κλουβια!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Να σου ζησουν και αυτα Σεραφειμ! :Happy0065:  Με το καλο και τα αλλα(που ειναι στα αυγα τους ακομα)!!!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Σεραφειμ με το καλο ολα να σου πανε καλα

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια !!! να σου ζησουν ! 

ειδικα τις πρωτες μερες που τριγυρνανε στον πατο και πολλες φορες τσιμπολογανε  ,ειναι βασικοτατο να ειναι πεντακαθαρα .Μην το αφηνεις για αργοτερα

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πανέμορφα!!!!
Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό να γίνουν όμορφοι τραγουδιστές!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη δεν θα τα παρατησει η μανα αν σηκωσω το κλουβι απο την θεση του για καθαρισμα? Το εχω στον τοιχο παντα γι αυτο...

----------


## jk21

δεν βγαινει ο πατος χωρις να το μετακινησεις; τις πατηθρες τις βγαζεις μια μια και τις πλενεις και αν εχεις και αλλες ,τις βαζεις κατευθειαν 

παντως και λογω ηλικιας ,δεν ανησυχω για τα μικρα ,αλλα για παρατημα των αυγων .Ομως αυτη απο οτι καταλαβα δεν εχει αλλα αυγα 

Βασικα για αλλον λογο να φοβασαι μην τα εγκαταλειψει ... ο καναρος  με ποια απο τις δυο ειναι;

----------


## serafeim

Με καμια τωρα!!! Μολις απογαλακτιστουν μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας αν θελω 2η γεννα να τον βαλω παλι με καινουρια φωλια με νεα τσοχα και πινεξ!!!

----------


## jk21

να φροντισεις μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρα ,να μην θελησει η θηλυκια τον αρσενικο ,γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση τοτε να στα αφησει και να τον ζητα στα καγκελα ,αν της ανοιξουν οι ορεξεις .Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι θα ταισει μετα ο αρσενικος πουλια που δεν τα ειδε να μεγαλωνουν με κεινον διπλα .

----------


## serafeim

Δεν βλεπει καν τον αρσενικο μονο τον ακουει η θυληκια!!! 
Αν συμβει αυτο θα παρω κρεμα και με το ζωρι!!! 
Δηλαδη τωρα τι να κανω? Πλενω πατιθρες και μπορω να κατεβασω το κλουβι η οχι για καθαρισμα?
Κατι ακομη, μπανιερα σε τετοια ηλικα τα μικρα μπορω να βαλω στην μανα? Ειναι χαλια και γεματο κουτσολιες τα ποδαρακια της!!! μπορω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς πιστεύω!
Τα μικρά είναι επίσης αρκετά μεγάλα, και καλό θα τους κάνει, και στα μικρά και στην μάνα να "πλυθούν" λίγο γιατί πρέπει να είναι πολύ βρώμικα!
Επίσης, θα τα ανακουφίσει και λίγο!  :Happy: 
Αν και τα μικρά δεν πιστεύω να μπούνε αμέσως!
Εδώ καλά καλά δεν πατάνε στην πατήθρα!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

μωρε στην πατηθρα καλα πατανε!! χαχαχα
αυτα ειανι πεντακαθαρα οταν λεμε πεντακαθαρα σημαινει πεντακαθαρα τοσο πολυ... η μανα ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα βρωμησε αυτην!!!! Στην φωλια κουτσουλιες βλεπω ελαχιστες μετρημεννες στα δαχτυλα του ενος χεριου!!!!
Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω ετοιμο μηλοξυδο με νερο σε ενα μπουκαλι που ψεκασα τα κοκατιλ σημερα να το βαλωστην μπανιεριτσα το ιδιο νερο να μπει η θυληκια μεσα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ πιστεύω πως ναι!  :Happy: 
Μάλλον, από ότι φαίνεται , καθάριζε τόσο καλά την φωλιά που λερωνόταν η ίδια!  :Happy: 
Εγω λέω να βάλεις! Τώρα η θηλυκιά όταν κοιμάται , κοιμάται μέσα στην φωλιά, πάνω από τα μικρά;;;

----------


## serafeim

οχι στο κλαδακι!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία!  :Happy: 
Έτσι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να κρυώσουν τίποτα από το βρεγμένο φτέρωμα της μαμάς τους!
Όχι ότι και βρεγμένη αν κοιμόταν θα κρύωναν, μιας και έχουν σχεδόν ολοκληρώσει το ενήλικο φτέρωμα τους!  :Happy: 
Αλλά εκτός αυτού και το πουλί δεν πρέπει να κοιμηθεί βρεγμένο!  :Happy: 

Άρα, εγώ θα πρότεινα να βάλεις! Πάντως ότι και αν κάνεις, πράξε γρήγορα για να μην νυχτώσει και κοιμηθεί λούτσα το πουλάκι !  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

θα ανοιγα την λαμπα νυκτος που κανει ηλιοβασιλεμα λοοοοοοοολ αν ηταν βρεγμενη και ετσι θα στεγνωνε σιγα σιγα και μετα υπνο  :winky: 
αλλα της το εβαλα εκεινη την ωρα που μιλαγαμε!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σεραφειμ, εαν στο δωματιο υπαρχει απολυτο σκοταδι τη νυχτα, τα πουλακια δεν θα βλεπουν ετσι μπορεις να παρεις τον πατο χωρις να μεταφερθει το κλουβι! Τα πουλια αφου δεν θα βλεπουν δεν θα υπαρχει κινδυνος να φυγουν αλλα καλου κακου δες εαν μπορεις να στερεωσεις κατι κατω απο το κλουβι ενω καθαριζεις τον πατο!

----------


## serafeim

ο πατος ειναι καπως παραξενος Νικο!!!  :Happy: 
Ειναι σιρταροτος αλλα εχει και δοντακια και δεν σερνεται ευκολα εχει κολησει και θελει λιγο δυναμη!!!

----------


## lefteris13

τα πουλια ετσι θα ξυπνησουν και θα τρομαξουν, θα στρεσσαριστουν μη ξεροντας τι τα απειλει, θα αρχισουν να πετανε απο δω και απο κει χωρις να βλεπουν, αυτο ελειπε να μεναν αταραχα, κακιστη ιδεα..δεν καταλαβαινω που ειναι το δυσκολο, παιρνεις το κλουβι το καθαριζεις 10 λεπτα και το επιστρεφεις στη θεση του.φοβαστε τοσο πολυ καποια πραγματα ενω κανονικα δεν πρεπει.μικρα 20 ημερων εχει, και οσων ημερων να ταν, δεν εχει αυγα.Αλλα και αυγα να χει να κλωσσαει εγω αν και αραιωνω τον καθαρισμο 1 φορα τη βδομαδα, τον κανω κανονικα γρηγορα, αν βγει η καναρα απο τη φωλια μολις τα επαναφερω ολα στη θεση τους, επιστρεφει αμεσως στο κλωσσημα, βεβαια πχ φετος εγω εχωνα το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι με σφουγγαρι χαρτια σηκωνα τη σχαρα σκουπιζα πολυς θορυβος κλπ και  οι καναρες δεν κουνηθηκαν απο τη φωλια, ταραχτηκαν λιγο προφανως δεν ειναι αναισθητες, αλλα δεν εφυγαν απο τη φωλια.απο τη στιγμη που εχουν σκασει τα αυγα εγω κανω καθαρισμο πιο ανετα δεν υπαρχει το αγχος των αυγων(αν η καναρα τοτε φευγει απο τη φωλια και χρειαζεται βιασυνη, αλλιως μικροτερο το αγχος δεν βιαζεσαι τοσο)σε ολο αυτο το διαστημα απο τη στιγμη που εκανε 1ο αυγο ως τωρα 20 ημερων μικρα εγω κανω πχ 6 καθαρισμους και εσυ δεν εχεις κανει κανενα..μην φοβαστε το παραμικρο, κατεβασε το κλουβι κανε καθαρισμο, ειδικα οι πατηθρες δε βλεπονται, θα παθουν ασθενειες των ποδιων τα πουλια..

----------


## Βασιλεία

Αχουτα!!να τα χαίρεσαΙ τα μικρουλια τι γλυκά που ειναι μωρέ:-Dνα σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## serafeim

ΕΦΥΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Η 2η καναρα τελικα εβγαλε 1 μικρο ενω ηταν ολα γονιμα!!! Κοιταξα τα αυγα σημερα και τα μικρα ειναι ψοφια (μαλλον) και απο οτι καταλαβα διοτι το βλεπω γεματο το αυγο πεθαναν στο τελευταιο σταδιο επωασης!! Ο λογος αγνωστς και τα αυγα δεν τα ανοιγω ουτε κατα διανοια!!




Την αλλη καναρα δεν την προβλημα με την βλακια που με δερνει και την πατησα στο καθαρισμα!! :/

----------


## kostas0206

Κριμα σεραφειμ(αν ειναι ψοφια τελικα), αλλα απο την αλλη να σου ζησει το μικρο και με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ θυμισε μου ,ποτε εγινε το τελευταιο αυγο και ποτε ξεκινησε να κλωσσα μονιμα η καναρα (ημερομηνιες )  .Μην πειραζεις τιποτα προς το παρον

----------


## serafeim

Το 5ο ειναι αυριο να βγει!! Αλλα βγηκε στις 13 μερες αυτο οπως και τα αλλα 2 μικρα που κοντευουν να απογαλακτιστουν τωρα βγηκαν στις 13 μερες!!

Οριστε!!

----------


## alex1974

Κριμα....!

----------


## jk21

για να εχεις τα υπολοιπα 8 του μηνα ,παει να πει οτι τα εβαλες ολα στις 25  .Αν η καναρα καθοτανε τοτε μονιμα ,λογικα σημερα θα βγαινανε ,αλλα εχω δει πουλια να βγαινουν και στις 15 μερες και σπανια και στις 16 .Μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου .Τα ειχες βαλει πρωι ή απογευμα; η καναρα καθοτανε μονιμα στα αυγα;

----------


## xarhs

μακαρι να τα καταφερουν και να βγουν...

----------


## serafeim

πρωι τα εβαλα Δημητρη!!!  Ναι στης 25 τα εβαλα!!!
εβγαινε για φαει και νερο μονο!!!

----------


## jk21

να περιμενεις και αυριο και βλεπουμε

----------


## serafeim

δεν παει πολυ μετα ομως? 
και να πω πως αυτη η καναρα ειναι πρωταρα να μην τα κλωσσαει!!! τι να πω!!!

----------


## xarhs

μηπως η καναρα ειχε καποια ελλειψη βιταμινης........ 

δινεις πολυβιταμινουχο εσυ σεραφειμ στα πουλια?

----------


## serafeim

ναι της φυσης!!!
Ελαιολαδο, μηλο, πορτοκαλι, ξινομηλο, σπανακι  οσο μπορω αυτα εδινα τελος παντων!!! Η καναρα αυτη σε σχεση με την πρωταρα εκατσε αμεσως και τελειωσε την φωλια "τσακ μπαμ" δεν ειχε προβλημα!!!

----------


## xarhs

το ελαιολαδο το ρουφαγαν κατευθειαν απο το μπουκαλι? χαχαχαχαχ...

το ξινομηλο και το πορτοκαλι τα εφαγαν?

----------


## serafeim

κανονικοτατα ολα!! σε μικρες ποσοτητες βεβαια!!  :Happy: 

**********ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΩΩΩΩ, αυριο νεοτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

αφου τα εβαλες πρωι στις 25  τα 4 αυγα, επρεπε να βγουν στις 7 απριλη χτες και οχι σημερα 8.στις 7 το πρωι συμπληρωναν 13 ημερες κλωσσηματος και εμπαιναν στην 14η(αν δεν μετραω παλι λαθος-αλλα νομιζω εσεις μετρατε λαθος τωρα).απ οτι καταλαβα ηξερες ποιο αυγο βγηκε σημερα(πως ξεχωρισες σε 5 αυγα ποιο ειναι ποιο;πχ σε μενα ενα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλυτερο απ τα αλλα) γιατι ειπες βγηκε το 5ο, το οποιο γεννηθηκε στις 26, οποτε ορθα βγηκε σημερα.η λογικη λεει οτι τα αλλα δεν θα βγουν, πως θα βγουν τα 4 αργοτερα απο το 5ο..παντως στην ωοσκοπηση τωρα εχει εντονη μαυριλα στα 2/3 του αυγου αλλα βλεπεις και την κινηση αν ειναι ζωντανα τα μικρα μεσα, θελει λιγο παρατηρητικοτητα-γενικα το λεω αυτο γιατι σε σενα μοιαζει απιθανο, ομως θα περιμενεις καμποσο ακομα οπως και να χει.

----------


## jk21

ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ τα καναρινια το πιο συνηθες ,ειναι να βγαινουν στις 14 συμπληρωμενες .Απο 13 μεχρι 15 συμπληρωμενες ειναι τα ορια και με σπανιες περιπτωσεις να βγαινουν και την 16η μερα

----------


## panos70

> *serafeim* 
>                  ναι της φυσης


  δεν φτανουν μονα τους Σεραφειμ

----------


## lefteris13

> ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ τα καναρινια το πιο συνηθες ,ειναι να βγαινουν στις 14 συμπληρωμενες .Απο 13 μεχρι 15 συμπληρωμενες ειναι τα ορια και με σπανιες περιπτωσεις να βγαινουν και την 16η μερα


Δημητρη δεν συμφωνω σε αυτο..οχι 14 συμπληρωμενες=την 15η μερα, αλλα κατα τη διαρκεια της  14ης μερας, δηλαδη 13 συμπληρωμενες και καποιες ωρες.και το 5ο πουλακι του σεραφειμ βγηκε χτες στις 13 συμπληρωμενες και καποιες ωρες, αν μας πει τι ωρα βγηκε χτες ξερουμε και τις ωρες.σημερα αυτο συμπληρωνε 14 μερες, τωρα που μιλαμε.καθυστερησεις μπορει να υπαρξουν, για το συνηθες λεω.εμενα σε 3 ωρες στις 12 συμπληρωνουν 13 ημερες, απο κει και μετα περιμενω να σκασουν τα μικρα μπορει να γινει το μεσημερι μπορει το απογευμα, στην 1η γενα της αλλης στις 12 το μεσημερι συμπληρωνε 13, κατα τις 1 2 ειχα μικρα, ετσι τα περιμενα παντα και ετσι βγαινουν κατα 99%

ο Μακης λεει 
Τα αυγά "σκάνε" πάντα, κατά την διάρκεια της 14ης μέρας απο την στιγμή που ξεκίνησε
η επώαση. Εδώ τώρα, γίνονται συνήθως οι παρεξηγήσεις.
Η επώαση για να ξεκινήσει χρειάζεται η θερμοκρασία του αυγού να φτάσει στους 37,5β .
Αν η κανάρα μπεζοβγαίνει στην φωλιά, δεν μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό. Αλλά ακόμα και άν "κάτσει" για καλά στη φωλιά της, η θερμοκρασία θα φτάσει σ' αυτά τα επίπεδα μετά απο αρκετές ώρες. Η συζήτηση λοιπόν και οι αμφιβολίες δεν αφορούν στην πραγματικότητα
την αλλαγή διάρκειας της επώασης.Αυτή είναι συγκεκριμένη και δεν επιδέχεται "ελαστικότητες"

και κατι πιο αναλυτικο ****************************

----------


## serafeim

1)δεν ειπα ποιο αυγο εσκασε.. δεν ξερω καν ποιο εσκασε...
2)την κυριακη εσκασε το μικρο νομιζω ειπατε χθες αλλα αν τα γραψατε χθες εννοουσαται κυριακη..  :Happy: 
3)βαζω και το calci-lux παναγιωτη συνα αυγο και αυγοτροφη μεχρι εκει ομως...

οι ημερες ειναι θεμα επωασης οπως εγω π.χ. εβγαλα κοτοπουλακια απο λαθος στις 25 ημερες....
ετσι και ελαστικοτητα θα υπαρξη....
σημερα θα φυγω παλι αρα δεν θα δω τα αυγα.. τωρα παντως δεν εσκασε κανενα ακομη...

----------


## lefteris13

*Το 5ο ειναι αυριο να βγει!! Αλλα βγηκε στις 13 μερες αυτο* οπως και τα αλλα 2 μικρα που κοντευουν να απογαλακτιστουν τωρα βγηκαν στις 13 μερες!!

δεν νομιζω οτι φταιω εγω που καταλαβα λαθος, συνδεσα την 1η με τη 2η προταση, επισης αφου τα νεα τα γραψες χτες βραδυ που να φανταστουμε οτι το μικρο ειχε βγει Κυριακη, δεν μας το πες.τελος παντων, αφου βγηκε κυριακη 7/4 ηταν 1 απο τα 4 προφανως και οχι το  5ο που επρεπε να βγει χτες

----------


## lefteris13

ασχετο μολις πηγα στα πουλια, αρχικα δεν ειδα τσοφλια κατω και ειπα δεν βγηκαν ακομα-ομως τα φαγε η μανα προφανως, ακουσα τα τσιριγματα των μικρων μετα απο λιγο..εχω ηδη μικρα πριν καν συμπληρωθουν 13 ημερες επωασης, δεν ξερω τι ωρα βγηκαν.εγω τα αυγα τα πραγματικα της τα ειχα βαλει στις 27 μαρτη περιπου στις 12 το μεσημερι-εχω τα παντα σημειωμενα αναλυτικα.ισως επαιξε ρολο οτι τα μαζευα τα αυγα οταν τα κανε καθε μερα κατα τις 1 1 30 οποτε ειχαν επωαστει λιγο πριν μπουνε στις 17 μια και καλη, ισως και οχι, το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι μπορει να βγουν και προς το τελος της 13ης ημερας επωασης, μερικες ωρες πριν συμπληρωθει αυτη και μπουμε στην 14η

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη  διαδικτυακα θα συναντησεις σχεσον παντου ,να μιλανε για 14 μερες επωασης .οχι επωαση κατα την 14η μερα .Ομως και την 14η μερα (13  εως 14 μερες   ) θα γεννηθουν πουλια και την 15η μερα (14-15 ) θα γεννηθουν πουλια και συνηθως αυτο γινεται το πρωι ξημερωματα των 14 μερων συμπληρωμενων .Δεν ειναι κατι στανταρ  και πολλα γεννιουνται και αργοτερα .Εμενα τουλαχιστον το 60-70 % των πουλιων τοτε βγαινουν καθε χρονο .Δεν θα κολλησω ομως εκει ,οσο στο οτι δεν εχουμε λογο σε καθε περιπτωση ,να βιαζομαστε και να πειραζουμε τα αυγα (μιλαω ευρυτερα και οχι για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα εδω ) πριν παει να συμπληρωθει η 16η μερα .Εχουν δει πολλα τα ματια μου και ειναι κριμα να χανονται μικρα αδικα  ...

----------


## serafeim

κανενα ακομη.. τι κανω; τα αφαιρω;

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ κατα 99,9 % δεν θα βγουνε .Ασε αυριο πρωι μηπως και μετα τα βγαζεις .ηδη εχεις συμπληρωσει 15 μερες ...

----------


## serafeim

οκ.. τοτε ειμαστε στην αναμονη...

----------


## xarhs

με ωοσκοπηση ρε σεραφειμ δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις?

εγω τα αφαιρω παντα με ωοσκοπηση..... αμα ειναι νεκρο ειναι ακινητο και δεν κοκκινιζει πουθενα

----------


## mitsman

εγω με οωσκοπηση τα κοιταζω παντα.... βαλε τον φακο στον αεροφορο θαλαμο και αν δεν δεις φλεβες η να κοκκινιζει.... ομελετα!

----------


## serafeim

ρε παιδια εχω πει οτι ειναι εσωτερικη φωλια!! λετε να ειναι ευκολο καθε φορα να βαζω το χερι να παρω τα αυγα και να τα βλεπω? ειναι πολυ δυσκολο!! Αντε να ψαχνω και σκοτεινο μερος μετα!!! Δεν μπορω με ωοσκοπηση οχι...

----------


## xarhs

εγω εσωτερικες φωλιες εχω περισσοτερες απο εξωτερικες........  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## serafeim

ε τι να πω... μπραβο..

----------


## xarhs

να φανταστεις σεραφειμ οτι σε μερικα κλουβια οι πορτες ειναι τοσο μικρες που τις φωλιες τις λυγιζω παρα πολυ για να χωρεσουν να βγουν εξω...............


ποτε μα ποτε δεν ειχα το παραμικρο ατυχημα

----------


## lefteris13

> ρε παιδια εχω πει οτι ειναι εσωτερικη φωλια!! λετε να ειναι ευκολο καθε φορα να βαζω το χερι να παρω τα αυγα και να τα βλεπω? ειναι πολυ δυσκολο!! Αντε να ψαχνω και σκοτεινο μερος μετα!!! Δεν μπορω με ωοσκοπηση οχι...


ευκολο ειναι οπως ολα τα αλλα εγω οπως στην εξωτερικη πεταω την καναρα εξω παιρνω τη φωλια παω στο δωματιο μου τα κλεινω ολα και ωοσκοπω φθηνα και απεριοριστα..αλλα τα παμε αυτα μην τα ξαναλεμε απο την αρχη..ετσι κι αλλιως ειτε κανεις ωοσκοπηση εγκαιρα και βγαζεις συμπερασμα ειτε περιμενεις μερικες επιπλεον μερες απο τις 13-14, σε σενα αυριο κλεινουν 16, οποτε εχει συμβει ηδη το 2ο, δεν χρειαζεται καν ωοσκοπηση πλεον

----------


## serafeim

εεεεμ.... ειναι κι αυτο... εγω δεν κουναω εσωτερικη φωλια...
ουτε για ωοσκοπηση... ενα ενα τα αβγα...

----------


## lefteris13

> εεεεμ.... ειναι κι αυτο... εγω δεν κουναω εσωτερικη φωλια...
> ουτε για ωοσκοπηση... ενα ενα τα αβγα...


αν ειναι ετσι καλυτερα που δεν κανεις γιατι τα μισα θα κατεληγαν στον πατο ομελετα

----------


## lefteris13

*******

 στην ουσια τωρα διαβασε αυτα τα αρθρα, ασβεστιο ειπες εδινες calci-lux μια χαρα.επειδη ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα περσυ σε απανωτες γεννες, δεν ειναι απλο και η αιτια δε βρισκεται ευκολα.παντως το πιθανοτερο ειναι να υπαρχει ελλειψη βιταμινων.βιταμινη Ε δε θες πολυ γιατι η γονιμοτητα ειναι εξαιρετικη 5/5..βασικες βιταμινες για την εκκολαπτικοτητα ειναι του συμπλεγμτατος Β.παρε μια πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα οπως omni-vit/necton s/muta vit και δωσε παραλληλα με τα αλλα-αυγο, αυγοτροφη, λαχανικα και πιστευω οτι ειναι γονιμο θα βγαινει και θα μεγαλωνει.αν δεν συμβει αυτο η αιτια ειναι αλλη

----------


## serafeim

ισως..... περιμενω το πρωι μεχρι της δεκα και μετα πεταμα... δεν θα τα ανοιξω ομως σε καμια περιπτωση...

----------


## lefteris13

> ισως..... περιμενω το πρωι μεχρι της δεκα και μετα πεταμα... δεν θα τα ανοιξω ομως σε καμια περιπτωση...


να τα ανοιξεις να δεις σε ποιο σταδιο ψοφησαν , διαβασε το 1ο αρθρο, αλλιως την αιτια για να την επιλυσεις δεν θα τη βρεις ουτε το 2015

//μην νομιζεις στην επομενη γεννα θα επιλυθει δια μαγειας το θεμα χωρις να κανεις τιποτα, το ιδιο θα χεις, αν κανεις, πολυ πιθανον να μην το χεις

----------


## serafeim

οπως ειπα το ελαιολαδο βοηθα σε ολα.. εχει και βιταμινη Ε(α,β,γ) αλλα και βιταμινη Κ...
τωρα λεφτα για πολυβιταμινουχο δεν περισσεουν και απο τον πατερα δεν φτανουν.. μπαινουμε που μπαινουμε μεσα καθε μηνα 1000+ ευρω δεν θελει αλλα...

----------


## serafeim

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.... δεν ταανοιγω.. δεν θα το αντεξω...

----------


## lefteris13

> οπως ειπα το ελαιολαδο βοηθα σε ολα.. εχει και βιταμινη Ε(α,β,γ) αλλα και βιταμινη Κ...
> τωρα λεφτα για πολυβιταμινουχο δεν περισσεουν και απο τον πατερα δεν φτανουν.. μπαινουμε που μπαινουμε μεσα καθε μηνα 1000+ ευρω δεν θελει αλλα...


δεν ξερω για το ελαιολαδο τι εχει και αν κανει, δεν το χω ξανακουσει , τα αλατοπιπερωνεις κιολας;...οπως νομιζεις, αλλωστε δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι φταιει αυτο μπορει οι αιτιες να ναι διαφορες οπως λεει στο αρθρο, οτι και αν μπορεις κανε και καλη τυχη, εγω το τραβηξα αυτο σε 2 γεννες μιας και 1 αλλης και τελευταια στιγμη εβγαλα μικρα με ασβεστιο και πολυβιταμινουχο

//για την ακριβεια ψοφουσαν μεσα πολλα, λιγα βγηκαν και ψοφησαν μετα κλπ, αυτο το 1 που σου βγηκε αν μεγαλωσει κανονικα καλα να λες

----------


## serafeim

ναι τα αλατοπιπερονω...............
κακος που δεν το εχεις ακουσει....
η αιτια δεν ξερω... θα δειξει... απλα ειμαι κακος εκτροφεας πολυ απλα οπως πολυ αλλοι και ο καθε ενας με τον δικο του τροπο...
σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας...

----------


## xarhs

το ελαιολαδο πως το δινεις ρε σεραφειμ? εχεις ξεχωριστη ποτιστρα? :Happy0196:  και το ρουφανε?

----------


## serafeim

παρακαλω να λειπει η καθε ειρωνια στο θεμα αυτο.. το δινω οπως θελω και δεν συμβουλεψα κανεναν να δωσει... εγω ξερω τι κανω και κακο του κεφαλιου μου... ΤΕΛΟΣ με αυτο!!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

> παρακαλω να λειπει η καθε ειρωνια στο θεμα αυτο.. το δινω οπως θελω και δεν συμβουλεψα κανεναν να δωσει... εγω ξερω τι κανω και κακο του κεφαλιου μου... ΤΕΛΟΣ με αυτο!!!!!


πλακα κανω, λογικα θα στο χει πει ο εκτροφεας-ατομο που ξερει, δεν θα το κανες στην τυχη

----------


## jk21

το ελαιολαδο δεν εχει τη βιταμινη ε του σιτελαιου ,αλλα εχει πολυ περισσοτερη απο αυτη που μενει ενεργη σε ολα αυτα τα σκευασματα αυγοτροφων του εμποριου που δινουν πολλοι και παρολα αυτα εχουν πουλια 

το οτι ετυχε να εχει ο σεραφειμ καποια αυγα με σταματημενη εκολλαψη ή ασπορα ( θα δει οταν θα τα ανοιξει ,τι συνεβη .θα μπορουσε τα ασπορα ισως να τα δει και με ωοσκοπηση αλλα αφου ειχε και ενσπορο δεν θα κερδιζε τιποτα αν τα εσπαγε απο τοτε ,γιατι το κλωσσημα θα το αφηνε να εξελιχθει .. ) δεν παει να πει οτι θα συνεχιστει .Ολοι δεν τα κανουμε τελεια ,και γω σαν απειρος εντελως αφησα τις ψειρες να εμφανιστουν στην εκτροφη μου .Το θεμα ειναι να μαθαινουμε απο τα λαθη μας !

----------


## serafeim

απο μονος μου δινω ελαιολαδο...
Δημητρη ολα ενσπορα ηταν εκανα στην 7η μερα ωοσκοπηση...

----------


## lefteris13

> το ελαιολαδο δεν εχει τη βιταμινη ε του σιτελαιου ,αλλα εχει πολυ περισσοτερη απο αυτη που μενει ενεργη σε ολα αυτα τα σκευασματα αυγοτροφων του εμποριου που δινουν πολλοι και παρολα αυτα εχουν πουλια 
> 
> το οτι ετυχε να εχει ο σεραφειμ καποια αυγα με σταματημενη εκολλαψη ή ασπορα ( θα δει οταν θα τα ανοιξει ,τι συνεβη .θα μπορουσε τα ασπορα ισως να τα δει και με ωοσκοπηση αλλα αφου ειχε και ενσπορο δεν θα κερδιζε τιποτα αν τα εσπαγε απο τοτε ,γιατι το κλωσσημα θα το αφηνε να εξελιχθει .. ) δεν παει να πει οτι θα συνεχιστει .Ολοι δεν τα κανουμε τελεια ,και γω σαν απειρος εντελως αφησα τις ψειρες να εμφανιστουν στην εκτροφη μου .Το θεμα ειναι να μαθαινουμε απο τα λαθη μας !


αφου ηξερε ειχε γραψει οτι ειναι γονιμα, αρα ειχε κανει ωοσκοπηση;θα μας πει, αλλωστε τα ειδε με μαυριλα κλπ τωρα οποτε ενσπορα που ψοφησαν μεσα αργα..απο την αλλη δε θελει να τα σπασει και να τα ανοιξει με τιποτα

----------


## jk21

θα τα σπασει αυριο ρε παιδια ενταξει ... αφηστε να εχουμε και λιγη αγωνια ,να ανεβαινει και η θεαματικοτητα της εκπομπης   :Cool0037: 

χαλαρα βρε .... εν μεσω γιορτης ειμαστε !  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ για πλακα τα λεμε βρε ανθρωπε............ 


αλλα αμα δεν μαθω πως το δινεις θα σκασω

----------


## serafeim

επειδη την τελευταια βδομαδα ειμαι ψυχολογικα πολυ μα πολυ χαλια δεν τραβαω για πλακα οποτε θα αργησω να το πω.. αρα μπορεις να σκασεις ελευθερα...
Δημητρη δεν μπορω να τα ανοιξω... :/

----------


## xarhs

εγω σεραφειμ δεν σου μιλαω ετσι......... 

αμα δεν θες να το πεις μην το λες................

----------


## serafeim

ειδες που σε ενοχλει η πλακα στον γραπτο λογο; οποτε ξερεις απο εδω και περα τι να κανεις...
και μαλλον επειδη δεν εκτιμας το οτι κανω μια προσπαθεια να εκτρεψω με διαφορετικο τροπο τα πουλια μου κανοντας αστειακια για πιο λογο να το αναφερω;

Καληνυχτα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα!!!
Οριστε κα ιβιντεο και εικονες σε καλη ποιτητα οι εικονες!!!

----------


## serafeim

Και τωρα τα καλα νεα!!!
τα μικρα με την μανα σε νεο κλουβι οπως υποσχεθηκα και διπλα το αρσενικο για να προχωρησω σε 2η γεννα!!!




1ο μικρο

2ο μικρο



και εδω το μοναδικο μικρο απο τα 5 γονιμα αυγα απο την 2η καναρα !!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφα Σεραφειμ!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Σεραφείμ!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Την εσωτερικη φωλια να την αφαιρεις ολοκληρη για να αποφευγεις ατυχηματα.... θα παιρνεις ολη την φωλια οπως θα καναμε και σε μια εξωτερικη... θα ανοιγεις λιγο τα καγκελα και θα την τραβας... δεν θα πας να την στριψεις!!!! Αν εχεις κλουβι με κουνελοσυρμα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο!


Μια αποτυχημενη γεννα για εμενα δεν λεει τιποτα!
Μπορει ο αρσενικος να ειναι λιγο παχυς, μπορει να υπαρχει καποια ελειψη βιταμινης και μαλλονν  Ε  γιατι βλεπω οτι τ αμικρα  πεθαναν σε εψιμο σταδιο!

Μακαρι να ζησει το μικρο αυτο και στην δευτερη γεννα θα βγαλεις τα συμπερασματα σου!!!!
Εμενα το ενα ζευγαρι που αγορασα φετος στην πρωτη γεννα εκανε 4 αυγα και βγηκαν μονο τα 2 τωρα στη δευτερη γεννα εκαναν 5 αυγα και ειναι γονιμα τα 4


Θελει υπομονη....

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη δεν νομιζω να εχουν ελλειψη αλλα ουτε και παχυς(αν και δεν ορκιζομαι στο παχος)!!!
Ελαιολαδο + μελι συμπληρωνουν την Βιταμινη Ε!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα!!!

----------


## xarhs

ρε σεραφειμ το ελαιολαδο και το μελι πως θα τους το δωσεις?

το μελι μονο σε αυγοτροφη μπορει να μπει και αμα ψηθει χανει ολη του την αξια.........

επισης το ελαιολαδο παλι μονο σε αυγοτροφη μπαινει......

τι να πω εσυ θα ξερεις καλυτερα

----------


## mitsman

και το λαδι και το μελι το δινει μεσω αυγοτροφης,,,,. το μελι απλα το αραιωνει με λιγο νερακι!

----------


## xarhs

στην αυγοτροφη αμα το δωσει το μελι και δεν ψηθει ειναι οκ...........

εγω παντως σκετο το μελι μια φορα δοκιμασα και πηγαν να μας φανε οι μυγες και οι σφηκες......

----------


## panos70

Γιατι βρε Σεραφειμ παιδευεσαι  με τα  λαδια και τα μελια και παχαινεις τα πουλια ,δωστα μια καλη πολυβιταμινη που διαλυετε στο νερο για να εχεις και τον ελενχο ποσο παιρνουν ,και να λυσεις το προβλημα σου

----------


## serafeim

> στην αυγοτροφη αμα το δωσει το μελι και δεν ψηθει ειναι οκ...........
> 
> εγω παντως σκετο το μελι μια φορα δοκιμασα και πηγαν να μας φανε οι μυγες και οι σφηκες......


αααααααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  χαχαχαχαχαχαχα ελιωσα... να σαι καλα!!!

Παναγιωτη δεν νομιζω να εχουν παχυνει αλλα με συμφερει! Οταν εχεις 200 ευρω στην ακρη για τα πουλια και πρεπει να βγαλεις μεχρι τον οκτωμβριο τοτε θα καταλαβεις γιατι πεδευομαι!!!
Αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ελλειψη σε κατι προβλημα... νομιζω πως φταιει η επωαση και οχι καποιο ιχνοστοιχειο....

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ δεν ειναι για γελια...... ενα πολυβιταμινουχο θα σου σωσει τα χερια....!!!

----------


## serafeim

εσυ Χαρη τωρα εισαι υπερ των πολυβιταμινουχων η κατα?
αλλα μου ελεγες εμενα γι αυτο!!!!
λεω και ξαναλεω οτι δεν εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να δωσω 15 ευρω για ενα πολυβιταμινουχω ενω με αυτα τα 15 ευρω θα επερνα 5-6 κιλα τροφες τελος παντων!!

----------


## panos70

οταν μιλαμε για οικονομικο προβλημα τοτε δεν θα πω τιποτα αλλο,ο καθε ενας ξερει τα δικα του ,απλα ειπα να μην αγοραζεις μελι και λαδι για τα πουλια ,η τιμη της πολυβιταμινης ειναι ποιο φθηνη και απο τα 2 ...........αλλα κανε αυτο που νομιζεις

----------


## serafeim

μα δεν το αγοραζω!!  :Happy:  εκει ειναι η διαφορα Παναγιωτη και ετσι το σκεφτομαι!! εξαλου το δινω με μετρο!!! Οταν δινεις 1 φορα την εβδομαδα μελι και 1 φορα την εβδομαδα ελαιολαδο τοτε εισαι καλυμενος και απο παχυσαρκια αλλα και απο βιταμινες!!! Αλλα και πολλα αλλα που αμα αρχησουμε τι καλο κανει θα γραφουμε σελιδες(ο Δημητρης(jk21) ισως το ξερει και ισως καλυτερα απο εμενα)

----------


## panos70

οκ φιλε μου να εισαι καλα , και καλη συνεχεια με τα πουλια σου

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ δωσε  και γυρη σαν συμπληρωμα βιταμινων στα πουλια.........

αν εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα βεβαια.....

----------


## serafeim

ειναι πανακριβη σαν υλικο η γυρη... :/
Κανω μια δικη μου αυγοτροφη που την μιση την εμπλουτιζω μελι κα ιτην αλλη μιση ελαιολαδο ετσι δινω την μιση εβδομαδα ελαιολαδο την μιση μελι σε περιοδους με μικρα στις φωλιες αλλα και στην διατροφικη προετημασια!!!


****** εβαλα τον αρσενικο μεσα στην θυληκια για λιγο γιατι ετρυψα το κλουβακι του και εφαγε ενα βαψιμο με σταρι και μετα μπογια αλλα δεν βλεπω βελτιωση και μαλλον θα το πεταξω αλλα αμεσως ζευγαρωσαν με απολυτη επιτυχια... δευτερολεπτα ηταν... δεν ειχα αλλο κλουβακι τα εχω δωσει!! :/

----------


## jk21

η γυρη ειναι οτι καλυτερο και πληρες για την γονιμοτητα ,συν το αυγο και το ελαιολαδο που βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη .Οταν διαθετεις 200 ευρω ,τι προβλημα υπαρχει για να αγορασεις με 5 ή 6 ευρω   200γρ γυρης που βαζεις μονο 5 εως 10 γρ στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης; 

ακομα και τα πολυβιταμινουχα (*αν και εγω δινω προτεραιοτητα στη γυρη* και πιστευω πολυ περισσοτερο στο περιεχομενο της ,παρα σε εκεινα ) με 7 ευρω παρνεις καποια πολυ γνωστα

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη Λαμια δεν εχει!! το Muta-vit και το Ferti-vit το εχουν 15 ευρω... πλακα μου κανεις? αν ειναι ετσι θα βρω γυρη!!!
Αν υπαρχουν καλα και εμπειστα και φθηνα πες τα μου!!! το Oleovita ειναι το ποιο φθηνο που βρηκα!!!

----------


## xarhs

Τη γυρη σεραφειμ μπορεις να την βαλεις και σκετη στην αυγοθηκη... Σε αντιθεση με το μελι...

----------


## serafeim

ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του!!!

----------


## xarhs

δεν ειπα κατι για τον τροπο σου.... 

το καλοκαιρι που πινουν και πολυ νερο μπορει να την διαλυσω μεσα στην ποτιστρα , να βαλω λιγο νερο και να το αφησω καμια ωρα.... 

σεραφειμ ο καθε εκτροφεας εχει τον δικο του τροπο , και εγω εχω το δικο μου.

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ σε ενα τοπο διπλα στο καρπενησι ,διπλα στο δομοκο ,διπλα σε τοσα βουνα και τον παρνασσο λιγο πιο περα ,μου ειναι δυσκολο να δεχθω οτι δεν υπαρχει γυρη ουτε απο μελισσοκομο σε καποια λαικη ,ουτε υπαρχει καποιο μαγαζι με μελισσοκομικα .Ψαξτο καλυτερα

ακομα και σε αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ (μια απο τις 3-4 γνωστοτερες ) υπαρχει στα ψυγεια

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ειπα για γυρη!!! Γυρη εχει μπολικη (οχι λαικη αλλα εχει)...
γα τα σκευασματα ελεγα!!!

----------


## jk21

αρα πας και παιρνεις γυρη ,βαζεις και 1 αλλα και 2 κουταλια του γλυκου σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης (μην την φοβασαι ) και τα συνθετικα σκευασματα τα γραφεις στα παλαια υποδηματα σου !!! 

γυρη ! εγγυηση !! δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι πανε τα πουλια στη φυση και τρωνε μεσα στα μπουμπουκια τωρα ανοιξιατικα

----------


## xarhs

> στα παλαια υποδηματα σου !!!


στα παλια σου τα παπουτσια γραψτες σεραφειμ.............

βεβαια και ειμαι κατα των χημικων σκευασματων εγω... πιστευω κατι εχετε καταλαβει

----------


## serafeim

Oκ!!! θα βρω!!! εγω αυγοτροφη κανω οπως το cake και το αλεθω και προσθετω ελαιολαδο και μελι αλλα και καμια φορα οταν εχω λιγο βασιλικο πολτο!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Μίγμα Αυγοτροφής με Βότανα,βιταμίνες,ασβέστιο!! !   ,.........*

----------


## mitsman

Οι πολυβιταμινες για κοτες κανουν γυρω στα 3,5 ευρω και τις πιστευω πιο πολυ απο αυτες για ωδικα πτηνα!

Ωστοσο δεν βρισκω τον λογο να δωσει γυρες και πολυβιταμινες και κουραφεξαλα!
Η αναπαραγωγη δεν εχει σκοπο να βγαλουμε οσα περισσοτερα πουλια γινεται απλα να δωσουμε την δυνατοτητα στα πουλια να το ζησουν.....


Σεραφειμ εγω στην θεση σου  θα εδινα καθαρο νερακι καθημερινα, το μειγμα με τα σπορια, σκετο αυγο και οτι  λαχανικα εβρισκα στο βουνο οσο πιο συχνα μπορουσα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σεραφειμ, εσυ που μενεις μακρια απο την πολη βρισκεις πολυ ευκολα λαχανικα στα βουνα σε συγκριση με εμας εδω που πρεπει να αγοραζουμε συνεχεια λαχανικα! 

Αυτο Σεραφειμ, μπορεις να το εκμεταλλευτεις  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

μιτσ εγω ανυχηχησα και ειπα για γυρες και πολυβιταμινες επειδη δεν βγηκαν τα μικρα........ ικαι ειχα μια υποψια οτι τους λειπει καμια βιταμινη

η συμβουλη σου ειναι περαν για περαν σωστη........

εγω μολις παω αγρινιο θα κλαρισω τα κλιματα που βγαζουν φρεσκα βλασταρακια

----------


## mitsman

Σωστη ειναι και η γυρη σωστα και τα σκευασματα οταν δινονται σωστα ολα καλα ειναι!!!
Σημασια ειναι τι σκοπο εχουμε και τι θελουμε!!!!

Αν ο Σεραφειμ ηθελε να βγαζει 5αδες θα επρεπε να εχει αλλες συνθηκες διαβιωσης για τα πουλακια του...
Αυτο που θελει νομιζω, ειναι να εχει τα πουλακια του υγιη να τα καμαρωνει και να τα χαιρεται και να τους δινει την δυνατοτητα της αναπαραγωγης!!!!!


Ο Σεραφειμ ξερει πολυ καλα τι κανει... ειναι αρκετα εμπειρος!
Εγω πιστευω οτι στην επομενη γεννα θα βγαλει πανω απο 3 μωρα!

----------


## xarhs

μονο 3?  α δημητρη τσιγγουνης μας βγηκες... βαλε βαλε

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη εκτιμω και πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ωραια τα λογια σου αλλα εμπειρος στα καναρινια οχι..
δεν ειμαι σε βουνο Νικο ουτε εξω απο την πολη ισα ισα ποιο μεσα δεν γινεται... 
παιδια δεν πρεπει να ειναι απο βιταμινες αν ηταν δεν θα εσκαγε τιποτα..
Δημητρη ακριβως.. αν δεθς πρωτα εβαλα το ποδαρακι της καναρας και μετα τα μικρα...
η καναρα δεν ειδα αν βελτιωθηκε σημερα διοτι μπαινω απο κινητο και ξυπνησα οκτω πηγα σχολη τρεις το μεσημερι τελειωσα ηρθα εφαγα και εφυγα παλι σχολη.. μετα πηγα στους παπουδες που ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που ειμαι χαλια... γενικα ομως θα κοιταξω πρωτα το ποδαρακι και μετα ολα τα αλλα...
παω χωριο σπανια και αυτην την φορα που πηγα ειχανψεκασει τις ελιες και ουτε σπαραγγια για εμενα δεν μπορουσα και ουτε και βεργιες...

----------


## serafeim

παιδια τα μικρα 28 ημερων και δεν τρωνε μονα τους και επισης το ενα καθεται πολυ φουσκωμενιο και ζητα τροφη συνεχεια και το αλλο απλα καθεται φουσκωμενο και το ποιο φουσκωμενο ζητα συνεχεια τροφη και αντε να παρει κανα σπορακι το αλλο κατι τσιμπαει μονο του... περιμενω μεχρι 30 μερες και βλεπουμε? δειτε τα βιντεακια να μου πειτε...
η δε μανα αναστατωμενη απο τον αρσενικο εξαρχης!!!

Τα μικρα φουσκωμενα!!



και το μικρο ζητα συνεχεια τροφη και η μανα το γραφει κανονικοτατα στα παλαια της τα υποδηματα!!!

----------


## xarhs

τα μικρα σεραφειμ τρωνε μονο αυγο τις πρωτες μερες......... εγω στα δικα μου τους εβαλα νιφαδες βρωμης αλεσμενο στο μπλεντερ 

αυξησε το νιζερ στο μιγμα γιατι ειναι τα πρωτα σπορακια που δοκιμαζουν

----------


## serafeim

Το μιγμα το εχουμε μιλησει δεν το αλλαζω  :Happy: )))))
να βαλω σκετο νιζερ μπορω!! Δεν τα χωριζω ακομη απο την μανα!! Την κυριακη οπως ειχα διαβασει παραπροχθες στου Χριστου το μπλογκ που λεει στις 30 μερες ειναι οτι το καλυτερο!!

----------


## xarhs

βαλε σκετο τοτε........... η μανα τα ταιζει καθολου?

----------


## serafeim

Οχι!!! μαλλον γι αυτο εχουν φουσκωσει... αλλα δεν ειμαι και 100% σιγουρος... την εχω δει να ψηλο ταιζει οχι πολυ!!!
Εβρασα αυγο θα βαλω τωρα γιατι αυγοτροφη κοψανε να τρωνε ξαφνικα...

----------


## xarhs

βαλε αυγο..... θα δεις οτι τον κροκο θα τον τρωνε πολυ γρηγορα

----------


## serafeim

το εβαλα αλλα το χαζο παλι μονο την μανα κοιτα στα ματυα και τσιμπαει το ραμφος της το αυγο τιποτα!!
το αλλο στα σπορακια σταθερα αλλα και παλι φουσκωμενα καθονται!! Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?

----------


## xarhs

το να καθονται φουσκωμενα σε αυτη την ηλικια φυσιολογικο ειναι............. απλα η αναπαραγωγη χωρις αρσενικο εχει αυτες τις δυσκολιες.

εμενα δεν τα ταιζε η καναρα ουτε ο αρσενικος και ξεκινησαν να τρωνε σχεδον τα παντα..... ειναι 30 ημερων και κατι

και τους σπορους τους ακουμπανε μια φορα στο τοσο

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξερω!!! Θελω να ακουσω και αλλες γνωμες να βγαλω τα συμπερασματα μου περι φουσκωματος!!! Τροφη λιγο πολυ τρωνε!!!

----------


## alex1974

Εγω τα χωρισα και στις δυο αναπαραγωγες στις 27-28 ημερες , οι γονεις ειχαν σταματησει να τα ταιζουν και εκεινα ψιλο τσιμπαγαν καποιο σπορο και αυγοτροφη ! Εβλεπα οτι τουλαχιστον επιναν νερο και ετσι τα αφησα μονα τους, οσο για το φουσκωμα εκτος απο ενα τα αλλα δεν φουσκωναν σχεδον καθολου....και ηταν πολυ ενεργητικα κιολας !
Μονο το ενα που φουσκωνε ηταν νωχελικο  και μονο του αλλα κρατησε για 2-3 ημερες ευτυχως !!

----------


## serafeim

Εμενα τα μικρα εχουν ακομη το χνουδη που πεταγεται και μοιαζουν σαν τον αιν σταιν

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ αυτα εχουν οι αναπαραγωγες χωρις αρσενικο .... κανονικα θα επρεπε να σου πω να σου δωσει λυση ο εμπειροτατος εκτροφεας που σε συμβουλευε ,αλλα μου φταιει εκεινος και οι τακτικες επιβητορα που βολευουν τους εκτροφεις και τους στοχους τους και οχι εσυ 

............. 220px-Euro_symbol.svg.png

τα πουλια μπορει απλα να πεινανε ,μπορει και να εχουν κατι ,αλλα μονο αν τα εχεις δει να τρωνε απο κατω .Αν οχι τοτε μικροβιο και κοκκιδια δεν μπορει να ειναι .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι μυκητες απο το στρες .Ομως συνηθως ειναι απλα λογω πεινας και λογω ηλικιας (συνηθιζουν τα μικρα αυτη την εμφανιση πολλες φορες )

να δουμε κοιλιες και κουτσουλια 

βαλε νιφαδες βρωμης να υπαρχουν σε μια ταιστρα ,περα απο τους σπορους και την αυγοτροφη 

βαλε τον πατερα μεσα στο κλουβι αν ειναι δυνατον και ελπιζω να ταισει .Μην φυγει κανενα μικρο αν δεν τρωει σπορους μονο του ,ακομα και αν κλεισει 50 μερες

----------


## serafeim

Αυριο δουλευω δεν προλαβαινω σουπερ μαρκετ για να παρω νυφαδες (Quaker)....
Τον πατερα ομως θα τον βαλω να δουμε... αν τα κυνηγαει ομως?

----------


## jk21

απλα θα τον ξαναβγαλεις και θα ελπιζεις να ταιζει η θηλυκια μεχρι να γινουν ανεξαρτητα .Ισως χρειαστει να τον εξαφανισεις απο τα ματια και τα αυτια της ,μηπως ηρεμησει και ασχοληθει με τα μικρα ... θυμισε μου ... τα εχει δει να μεγαλωνουν; μεχρι ποτε ηταν στο κλουβι ; οταν βγηκε απο το κλουβι ,που πηγε; ηταν ακριβως εφαπτομενος σε αλλο ,ή ηταν με αλλη θηλυκια ή μονος του μακρια;

----------


## serafeim

βγηκε χωρις να τα βλεπει και μετα απο βδομαδα μπηκε σε αλλη θυληκια...

----------


## jk21

χλωμο να τα ταισει αν δεν ηταν διπλα οσο μεγαλωναν ,αλλα δεν στο αποκλειω .ας το ελπισουμε 

οταν δουλευεις με επιβητορα ειτε εξαφανιζεις τον αρσενικο  και ευχεσαι μην ξυπνησουν τα ενστικτα της θηλυκιας χωρις να τον βλεπει και να τον ακουει  ( πολλες πετυχαινει αλλα τις λιγες που αποτυχαινει .... τα αποτελεσματα ειναι << πικρα >> 

ή τον εχεις διπλα απλα χωρια και εχεις περισσοτερες ελπιδες να ταισει ,αλλα τοτε δυσκολα η θηλυκια ηρεμει μολις φτασει η 17η εως 20η μερα και πρεπει να τον βαλεις και για ταισμα και για βατεμα 

το δευτερο το κανει παντα ,το πρωτο οχι απαραιτητα ....

----------


## serafeim

ωωωωχ.... αγχωθηκα τωρα!!! :/
βλακια μου!! απο του χρονου βρησκω ενα αρσενικο intermidiate και τελος!!

----------


## xarhs

η θυληκια ετσι και αποφασισει να μην ταισει δεν μπανα χωρεψεις...............

εμενα η δικια μου που της πηρα τον αρσενικο εκανε απεργεια ταισματος τις πρωτες 7 μερες και μετα ταιζε του σκασμου......

----------


## lefteris13

με τις συνθηκες που υπηρχαν,για μενα εισαι τυχερος που τα μεγαλωσε μεχρι τοσων ημερων και δεν θελησε να φτιαξει νεα φωλια και να ξαναγεννησει μετα την 15η περιπου μερα αυτα σταδιακα και απορροια αυτων που δεν τα μαδησε-αντεξε παρα πολυ..αν συνεβαινε-που θα ταν πιο λογικο, ή θα τα ταιζες εσυ ή θα ψοφουσαν..τωρα ειναι ηδη 28 ημερων, αρκετα μεγαλα, πιστευω-ελπιζω πρωτον μπορουν να κανουν καποια πραγματα μονα τους και δευτερον οτι δεν θα την πατησεις ασχημα τωρα, παντως απο τυχη-πολλη υπομονη της θυληκιας τη γλιτωσες

----------


## lefteris13

ισως ομως και επειδη δεν ειχε οπτικη-αμεση επαφη μαζι του, δεν ηταν με την οικογενεια στο κλουβι, απλα τον ακουγε..αυτο να βοηθησε να καθυστερησει τη διαδικασια της 2ης γεννας και να αφοσιωθει στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων, ομως αυτο εγινε, δεν παει αλλο για αυτη, αρκετα μεγαλωσαν και τα μικρα

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!*

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια ...
σημερα θα βαλω τον αρσενικο...

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια με το ζωρι αλλα στο τελος ταισε ο αρσενικος τα μικρα οχι πολυ αλλα ταιζε... 
στην αρχη τους φωναζε στα μικρα αλλα τωρα ειναι οκ και ταιζε.. ιουφ!!
Απο φωλια λεω να μην παρω εξωτερικη!! Λεω να μεινω με αυτην οπως εχει(καθαρησμενη φυσικα)!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μμμ.... ευτυχώς άρχισε να ταΐζει.... έστω και λίγο ο πατέρας!
Εγώ θα πρότεινα να έπαιρνες μία εξωτερική!
Είναι πάρα πολύ πιο βολικές!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Δεν με ενδιαφερει η παραγωγη Ευθυμη!!!
Θελω να ικανοποιουν το ενστικτο τους απλα!!!
Ενας απλως εκτροφεας χομπιστας ειμαι τιποτα παραπανω!!!
Τερμα οι ωοσκοπησεις, τερμα το πιασιμο των αυγων στα τιμπραδος μου!!!
Δεν εβγαλα πολλα μικρα και ισως ειναι καλυτερα ετσι αλλα δεν θελω και να στρεσσαρω τα πουλια μου!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν είναι θέμα παραγωγικότητας ή μαζικής αναπαραγωγής πολλών πουλιών!
Είναι θέμα διευκόλυνσης σου!

Αν την επόμενη φορά, η φωλιά γεμίζει κουτσουλιές; Τότε τι θα γίνει;
Θα αφήσεις την θηλυκιά να καταντήσει σε μαύρα χάλια από τις κουτσουλιές ή θα αναστατώσεις την μητέρα και όλο το ζευγάρι, βγάζοντας την εσωτερική φωλιά, καθαρίζοντας της και επιστρέφοντάς την πίσω; Και πώς θα ξέρεις ότι η θηλυκιά θα συνεχίσει να φροντίζει τα αυγά ή τα μικρά και ότι δεν θα τα παρατήσει;;; Και αν τα παρατήσει, θα σκοτωθούν δύο άδικες ψυχές άσκοπα.... θα μου πεις ότι αυτά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συμβούν , αλλά καλύτερα να προσέχουμε για να έχουμε...

----------


## jk21

οι εσωτερικες φωλιες εχουν και τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα ... τα εχουμε ξαναπει .Νομιζω οτι αν ειναι ευκολα προσβασιμες ,δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα ,αλλα σιγουρα θα πρεπει να εχεις καβατζα επιπλεον φωλιες ,οταν χρειαζονται 

χαιρομαι που εστω και λιγο ταιζει ο αρσενικος ! εισαι πολυ τυχερος .σταδιακα θα μαθουνε και αυτα

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη η εσωτερικη δεν γεμιζει κουτσουλιες... η καναρα το επαθε καθαρα απο τις πατιθρες!!! που τις αφησα πενταβρωμικες που δεν θα ξανασυμβει εννοειται...
Δημητρη εννοειται πως εχω κα ιεξωτερικες καβατζα... 
Ο αρσενικος αν δεν εβλεπε την θυληκια να ταιζει δεν θα ταιζε!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

ευτυχως που ταιζει............. τελεια..!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Τελεια δεν λες τιποτα!!
Και τα παρακολουθω συνεχεια δεν τσακωνονται.. καθονται και κοιμουνται τωρα!!!
εβαλα παλι αυγο βραστο σημερα και νιζερ σε αλλη αυγοθηκη...
να βαλω και φρουτο? λαχανικα δεν εχω!!

----------


## xarhs

βαλε λιγο μηλο........... συνηθως τα μικρα οτι μαλακο βρισκουν το δοκιμαζουν.

----------


## serafeim

Οκ ας καθαρησω και ενα μηλο!!!

----------


## xarhs

βαλε το με τη φλουδα και με μικρη επιφανεια για να μην μαυρησει γρηγορα...

το μαρουλι αυτο το κακο εχει , οτι αμα δεν εχεις πολλα πουλια μαυριζει και δεν προλαβαινουν να το φανε.

----------


## jk21

> Ο αρσενικος αν δεν εβλεπε την θυληκια να ταιζει δεν θα ταιζε!!


ο αρσενικος μπορει να εβλεπε μια χαρα τη θηλυκια να ταιζει ... και να μην ταιζε ! εισαι απλα τυχερος και αυτος καλος πατερας !

----------


## xarhs

> βαλε το με τη φλουδα και με μικρη επιφανεια για να μην μαυρησει γρηγορα...
> 
> το μαρουλι αυτο το κακο εχει , οτι αμα δεν εχεις πολλα πουλια μαυριζει και δεν προλαβαινουν να το φανε.


στη δευτερη σειρα εννοω μηλο......  :Sad0064:

----------


## serafeim

απαππαπαπα μηλο με φλουδα; απαπαπαπα ΠΟΤΕ...

----------


## xarhs

τη φλουδα σεραφειμ δεν την τρωνε , αμα το καθαρησεις γυρω γυρω θα γινει καταμαυρο

----------


## jimgo

και εγώ το μήλο το βάζω με την φλούδα και το καθαρίζουν μέχρι τέλους , αλλά φλούδα δεν τρώνε καθόλου .

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> απαππαπαπα μηλο με φλουδα; απαπαπαπα ΠΟΤΕ...


Και γιατι αυτο? Εγω οταν βαζω μηλο με φλουδα καθαριζω την φλουδα (πριν κοψω το μηλο) με ξυδι και μετα το ξεπλενω καλα και το δινω αν και δεν το κανω συχνα διοτι δεν τη πολυπροτιμουν!

----------


## serafeim

στην φλουδα αποθηκευονται ολα τα υπολειματα ... οτι μπορει να σκεφτει κανεις...
ο καθενας οπως θελει τα βαζει εγω χωρις φλουδα βουτηγμενα σε μηλοξυδο και ουτε ζημια ουτε γατα ουτε μαυρισμα μηλου...

----------


## xarhs

και εγω τα πλενω νικο........

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> χωρις φλουδα βουτηγμενα σε μηλοξυδο και ουτε ζημια ουτε γατα ουτε μαυρισμα μηλου...


Εμενα μου το τρωνε σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου οποτε δεν εχω προβλημα με το μαυρισμα.. αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να το βουτας στο μηλυξυδο.. αλλοιωνεται η γευση!

----------


## jk21

καθομαι βρε παιδια και διαβαζω ..... εχουμε ενα σωρο χορταρικα .Μηλο ντε και καλα πρεπει να δωσουμε; βγες βρε Σεραφειμ εκει που εισαι στη Λαμια (ισως και λιγο παραεξω ) και ειναι γεματος ο τοπος ζοχους και οχι μονο .δωσε απο ψηλα φυτα που ειναι σιγουρα καθαρα ,ολοκληρο το κλαρι και φυλλα και σπορο στην κορυφη ,να τον λιανισουν που ειναι τρυφερα και τα δυο και να μαθουν να συλλεγουν σπορους 

αμαν ρε παιδια ... ενταξει καλο και το μηλο ,καλο και το μαρουλι ..... 
ποια βιταμινη και ποιο ιχνοστοιχειο στα 100γρ μηλου ,εχει ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο % στις ημερησιες θρεπτικες αναγκες ;

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...-juices/1809/2

αντιθετα σε μια τροφη που το νερο ειναι  85 % ,εχουμε  10,4 γρ sugars 

εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου να λεω δωστε χορταρικα που εχουν πιο πυκνη θρεπτικη δυναμη μεσα τους  ,αλλα το μηλο ,το μαρουλι (καλο ειναι αλλα εχει υπολλειματα φαρμακων ) και το αγγουρι καλα κρατουν  .....

----------


## xarhs

εγω δημητρη οποτε βρικω χορτα βαζω , αλλα το θελουν και το γλυκακι τους...........  

εγω προσωπικα τα μηλα τα εχω τζαμπα.... 

δημητρη η λυση πανω σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι ολα με μετρο........

----------


## jimgo

το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω στην αθηνα δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε κατι χωρις φαρμακο οποτε και τα μηλα θελουν καλο πλυσιμο πριν τα βαλουμε , οσο για τα μαρουλακια εγω ευτυχως εχω μια ζαρτινιερα στο μπαλκονι μου γεματη και τους βαζω απο εκει .

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν ειπα σε κανεναν να μην δινει μηλο ... να δινει οταν πρωτα δινει και τα θρεπτικοτερα του ... εδω τι εχει δοθει και σε τι συχνοτητα μεχρι στιγμης; 

και ενα ερωτημα σε ολους  ... ακουω πολλου να εχουν θεμα με την παροχη χορταρικων σε νεοσσους ,εστω απο την δευτερη βδομαδα της ζωης τους και δινουν πολυ αργοτερα ,αλλα με το μηλο δεν εχουν κανενα θεμα και το δινουν απο την 7η μερα ή εχω ακουσει και πολυ νωριτερα .Τι ειναι αυτο που κανει ενα φρουτο με 85 % νερο ,λιγοτερο επικινδυνο για κοιλιακες διαταραχες στα μικρα σε σχεση με τα χορταρικα;

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη .......... εγω στα μικρα δινω μηλο και δεν παθαινουν ουτε διαροια ουτε τιποτα ενω με τα χορταρικα αμα βαλω λιγο παραπανω την παθαινουν την διαρροια...

με το μηλο και παραπανω να φανε δεν παθαινουν κατι ενω με τα χορταρικα κατευθεινα εχει επιδραση στις κουτσουλιες........

----------


## jk21

τι επιδραση εχουν στις κουτσουλιες; αλλοιωνεται το σχημα τους και ειναι μια μαζα υγρα και στερεο τμημα (δεν φαινονται δηλαδη καθολου ξεχωρα υγρα )  ή υπαρχουν πολλα υγρα με σχετικα σχηματισμενη κουτσουλια;

----------


## xarhs

πανω σε αυτο το θεμα δημητρη εχω κανει πολυ εξασκηση........... χορταρικα για να μην τα πιασει διαρροια θελει λιγο καθε φορα ειδικα στην αρχη και σιγα σιγα αυξηση καθως περνανε οι μερες................ οταν λεω διαροιο εννοω νερο σε αμορφο σχημα.....  ενω με το μηλο το ξεκιναω με περισσοτερη ανεση. και οι κουτσουλιες περνουν ενα ποιο ανοιχτο χρωμα καθολου νερουλο στη μορφη που πρεπει
αυτο εχω καταλαβει εγω.........

----------


## jk21

βασικα εντος φωλιας πως το βλεπεις αυτο; οταν υπαρχει διαρροια βλεπεις ξεκαθαρα το υλικο φωλιας λασπωμενο στο κεντρο του εκει που υπαρχουν οι νεοσσοι .το χρωμα που λες στην χρηση μηλου ,ειναι καθαρα λογω του χρωματος του μηλου ,οπως και οταν δωσεις μονο αυγοτροφη ,παιρνει το αντιστοιχο χρωμα 

ως προς την ποσοτητα σαφως και δεν το παρακανουμε !

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη με ξερεις καλα και τι κανω.. τα υπολοιπα λογια περιττα.. :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Δειτε μαυρη τελεια; πεθανε σημερα...

----------


## xarhs

ωχχχχχχχ........ λυπαμαι σεραφειμ.

μηπως αυτο συνδεετε με τους θανατους μεσα στο αυγο?

----------


## serafeim

αχα...  η μανα προβληματικη για αυτο και μου την εδωσε δωρο ας πουμε... δεν πειραζει.. θα δοκημασω αλλη μια να σιγουρευτω και με ποιο καλη προετημασια...

----------


## mitsman

Οχι, δεν εχει μαυρη τελεια! αλλα δειχνει λιγο μαυρο το συκωτι του!

----------


## serafeim

που πυστευεται οτι οφειλεται;
Δημητρη περθμενα να μου πεις αυτο που λενε ολοι..
"Στα ελεγα, δε στα λεγα;"

----------


## mitsman

> που πυστευεται οτι οφειλεται;
> Δημητρη περθμενα να μου πεις αυτο που λενε ολοι..
> "Στα ελεγα, δε στα λεγα;"



τι λες μωρε κεφαλε???? γιατι δεν συμβαινουν σε εμενα αυτα???? γιατι δεν συμβαινουν σε αλλους που κανουν τους μεγαλοεκτροφεις και πολυξερους?????
Απλα δεν το λενε δημοσια!!! λιγοι εχουν το σθενος κ την μαγκια να το μοιραστουν και να εκτεθουν οι ιδιοι για το καλο των πουλιων τους!

Ποσο ημερων ειναι το πουλακι????

----------


## serafeim

7 ημερων με σημερα θα το δαχτυλιδωνα τωρα αλλα τελικα ειδα αλλο πραγμα...
διατροφη ειχε σπορους,αυγοτροφη και αυγο φρεσκο.. ηταν ψηλοταισμενο...

----------


## mitsman

παιζει να εχει ψειρες η φωλια????

----------


## serafeim

την κοιταξα το πρωτο πραγμα πυστεψεμε... ειχα προφυλαχτει εξαρχης αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις...

----------


## mitsman

κατσε να ψαξω κατι να βρω να δουμε τι μπορει να ηταν!

----------


## mitsman

> VITAMIN     E
> Θάνατος εμβρίου μεταξύ 4-7 ημερών από κυκλοφορική ανεπάρκεια και πιθανές αιμοραγίες.(Συνδέεται με το ΣΕΛΗΝΙΟ)



Για σεληνιο εδινες κατι???

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ οντως αυτο δεν ειναι μαυρη τελεια........... δεν ειναι τελεια ειναι μελανωμα ολοκληρο

----------


## serafeim

σεληνιο; βιταμινη ε που λεει; ναι ελαιολαδο και μελι... τωρα απο χορτα οχι γιατι ψεκαζουν για τι; ελιες και κουνουπια και για καμια βδομαδα ακομη δεν θα μαζεψω...

----------


## mitsman

για σεληνιο τι δινεις???? βιταμινη Ε δινεις ελαιολαδο ας πουμε... για σεληνιο????
τι αλλο πιστευεις εσυ οτι μπορει να ειναι???? 7 ημερων πουλακι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο για να πεθανει!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη καποιο προβλημα θα εχει η θυληκια γιατι η αλλη μια χαρα ηταν ολα και εκανε την ιδια διατροφικη προετοιμασια.......

7 ημερων πουλακι ποτε δεν μου ψωφησε (μονο αν εμενε αταιστο)

----------


## serafeim

φοβαμε πολυ διοτι σηκωνοταν συνεχεια μηπως κρυωσε γιατι και οταν το πηρα ηταν ζεστο και μαλακο και οχι κρυο και κοκκαλωμενο... σεληνιο δεν ξερω τι παιζει να ειχε απο οτι εδινα.. μονο τσουκνιδα εδινα εκεινη την περιοδο.. ασε Δημητρη χαλια μαυρα κοπααναω το κεφαλι μου... θυμηθηκα μια συζητηση οταν ειχες πρωτογραφτει... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταει... μηλο δεν εβαλα... βιταμινες στο νερο ουτε... χορτο ουτε αυτο... δεν ξερω... 
παιδια επτα ημερων ειναι κρισιμες ηλικιες μεχρι τα δεκα ημερων.. απο εκει και περα ειναι ευκολα ολοι το ξεφουμε.. η αιτια ποια ειναι; λετε τελικα αυτα τα δεκαπεντε ευρω τσαμπα δεν τα εδωσα; λετε η ξεροκεφαλια μου να με φερνει σε τετοια αποτελεσματα;

----------


## xarhs

εγω πολυβιταμινουχο δεν εδωσα ποτε........... για να λυθει σε ολους η απορια θα της κανεις μια τελεια διατροφη με τα παντα να δουμε πως θα τα παει στην επομενη γεννα......

----------


## serafeim

παιδια νεφρο η συκωτι ειναι μπροστα; συκωτι ε;

----------


## lefteris13

Δημητρη-μιτσμαν αυτο που λες ειναι για εμβρυικη νεκρωση-θανατο μεσα στο αυγο στις 4-7 μερες επωασης οπως και ολα οσα λεει  στο λινκ απ οπου το πηρες, δεν ειναι για νεοσσο 7 ημερων..και εγω εχασα εναν απο τους 3 νεοσσους στις 7 ημερες μαλλον δεν ταιζοταν καλα -τον πατησαν οι αλλοι ειχε αδυναμια, και τωρα στην αλλη καναρα το 3ο δε βγηκε, ψοφησε μεσα στο αυγο τελευταια στιγμη

----------


## serafeim

με λιγα λογια εντελως διαφορετικη κατασταση....

----------


## jk21

το μικρο φαινεται να εχει μαυρη τελεια σαν στιγμα μαυρο ,πιο μικρο απο οσα εχουν ομως συνηθως προβλημα .Διακρινεται κατω απο την μελανη εκτεταμενη περιοχη ,προς τα αριστερα .Ομως ειναι 1000 % ξεκαθαρα οτι υπηρξε αιμοραγια στην περιοχη .





Δεν ξερω αν απο τοση μικρη ηλικια ,μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα αιμοραγιων το ατοξοπλασμα ,αλλα εμενα εκει παει ο νους μου .Αν ηταν σε χωρο υγρο και σκοτεινο ,ισως σκεφτομουν και ασπεργιλλωση ,οπως δειχνει σε χαρακτηριστικη φωτο ο todisco εδω  (ειναι βεβαια προχωρημενη περιπτωση εκει ) *Διαχείριση Αναπαραγωγης (του Dr Gianluca Todisco )*


να κανεις αγωγη στους γονιους με baycox .Μπορεις να βρεις εκει στη Λαμια; υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να δει τις κουτσουλιες τους σε μικροσκοπιο ο γιατρος που νομιζω ειχες ξαναπαει; αυτο θα ηταν το καλυτερο

----------


## serafeim

δεν τον εμπιστευομαι Δημητρη... τσαμπα λεφτα του ειχα δωσει...
που το βρησκω αυτο; φυσικα δεν καταπολεματε; η καναρα καθαρα εχει το προβλημα αν εχει καποιο απο τα ενηλικα...

----------


## jk21

το φαρμακο αυτο ειναι κτηνιατρικο .ειναι της bayer .ψαξε ,δεν ξερω που εχει εκει 

για ατοξοπλασμα (αν υπαρχει ) ψαξε για αγριοπουλια στην εκτροφη σου ή στην εκτροφη αυτου που πηρες τα πουλια ... αυτα ειναι φορεις του .εκτος αν και εκεινος πηρε μολυσμενα καναρινια απο αλλη εκτροφη .

απο κει και περα αιμοραγια μπορει να υπαρξει και για αλλους λογους ,που δεν ειμαι γιατρος να τους ξερω .Δες και τις κοιλιες των ενηλικων .Αν δεις τετοια σημαδια αιματωματος ,μεχρι να βρεις το baycox βρες απο φαρμακειο (ισως στο παραγγειλουν και απο κει ) το konakion .ειναι βιταμινη Κ αιμοστατικη .Αν υπαρξει αναγκη ,θα σου πω δοσολογιες

----------


## serafeim

αρα ψαχνω baycox και kinakion;

κατι αλλο... η θυληκια εχει μαδησει την ουρα των μικρων και του αρσενικου... τι κανω;

----------


## xarhs

της βαζεις νημα............... κατευεθειαν

----------


## serafeim

νομιζεις δεν ειχε;

----------


## xarhs

ααααα... ειχε ε? βαλε και βαμβακι...........

----------


## serafeim

και απι αυτο εχει... αρσενικο και μικρα τα μαδαει...

----------


## xarhs

τοτε τα χωριζεις.............. απ τη μια πατερας και μικρα και απο την αλλη αυτη

----------


## serafeim

και αν δεν ταιζει ο πατερας;

----------


## xarhs

για δοκιμασε........... αμα τα ταιζει τα μικρα οπου και να τον πας θα τα ταιζει , αν δεις οτι δεν ταιζει βγαζεις παλι το χωρισμα

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα νομιζω πως δεν ειμαι σε θεση για πειραματα...

----------


## xarhs

οκ αστα να τα μαδησει...............

----------


## serafeim

εστω δεν θα τα κανω πειραματοζωα..

----------


## alex1974

Χωρισε τα...

----------


## serafeim

Δεν καταλαβαινω με ποια λογικη να τα χωρησω ενω δεν ξερω καν αν θα ταιζει η οχι!!!
Δεν χωριζω εντελως τα μικρα ? το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι το ιδιο ρισκω!!!
Περιμενω με χρι αυριο το πρωι και βλεπουμε!!

----------


## Peri27

Πιστευω πως πρεπει να τα χωρισεις με τη λογικη οτι δεν αφηνεις μια κατασταση να διαιωνιζεται αλλα προσπαθεις να βρεις τη καλυτερη λυση!Για να τη βρεις ομως πρεπει να δοκιμασεις και να κρινεις! Με τον ΑΝ δεν βρισκεις λυση απλα κανεις οικασιες!!και δεν νομιζω οτι τα κανεις πειραματοζωα ετσι!!!

----------


## serafeim

τα νομιζω του καθενως Περι δυιστανται...

λοιπον...
η καναρα αφησε τις ουρες ως ειχαν και εβαλα εξωτερικου τυπου σε αυτην την καναρα για δευτερη γεννα...
εχω ενα βιντεακι τον αρσενικο να ταιζει ενα απο τα μικρα αλλα αργει να αναιβει...
αρα περιμενουμε... τελικα κακο θα εκανε αν τα χωριζα καλο οχι...

----------


## Peri27

Τοτε να μη ρωτας αφου του καθενος τα νομιζω δυιστανται και εσυ δεν ακους κανεναν και κανεις αυτο που εχεις αποφασισει απο την αρχη να κανεις!! τεσπα ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα για τα πουλακια !!!

----------


## xarhs

ο αρσενικος σεραφειμ οπου και να τον πας θα ταιζει....... εγω τον χωριζω τον αρσενικο με τα μικρα να μην ενοχλουν τη μητερα τα μικρα. 

και μολις απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρα ξανα βαζω τον αρσενικο στη θυληκια...........

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη δεν τον εμπιστευομαι μονον του με τα μικρα...
Περι και ο καθενας γραφει και κανει οτι θελει... εφοσον ειναι στους κανονισμους... δεν ειπα δεν εχεις δικιο η οτι ειναι λαθος.. αλλα αν καποιος σου λεει νομιζω δυσκολα τον εμπιστευεσαι εστω ετσι ειμαι εγω...

----------


## Peri27

Απλα βλεπω πως και ανθρωποι που δεν σου λενε νομιζω παλι τα ιδια λες!!!Τελος παντων ο καθενας εχει το χαρκτηρα του ...

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξεις μια ρουτινα που λεοτουργη αψογα... οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω μεσα το ξερουν και το λενε μια φορα και ξερουν οτι θα γινει... οπως και ο Χαρης ξερει αλλα ο Χαρης δεν μπορει να το δει στους αλλους...
το να επιβαλεις την αποψη σου η την γνωμη σου δεν ειναι λυση... την λες εισαι χαρουμενος και χαμογελας και απο εκει και περα οτι και να πει κανεις εξακολουθει να ειναι μια γνωμη/αποψη... τον λογο που αρπαχτηκες δεν καταλαβα ....

σε λιγο ανεβαινει και το βιντεο...

----------


## xarhs

περι σε παρακαλω αστο......  στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα.

αστον σεραφειμ να κανει οτι θελει η επιλογη θα ειναι παντα δικια του.

νομιζω το εχω παρατραβηξει το σχοινι πανω σε αυτο το θεμα και δεν θα ξανα επιμεινω αλλο. εγω το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να βοηθησω.

καλη συνεχεια σεραφειμ...!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

Καλη συνεχεια Σεραφειμ!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

καλη συνεχεια και σε εσας παιδια...

1)Γειρασκω αει διδασκομενος.
2)Ο αναμαρτητος πρωτος τον λιθο βαλετω.

----------


## serafeim

στο τελος θα φανει ο αρσενικος να ταιζει..

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα ολα σεραφειμ καλη συνεχεια....

----------


## serafeim

Σημερα εχω στα χερια μου το ferti-vit τι να κανω πως να το χορηγησω;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

1 κουταλακι (απο αυτο που βρισκεται μεσα στην συσκευασια) κοφτο δηλαδη 1 ml ferti vit στα 250 ml νερου! Το λενε και οι οδηγιες!

----------


## serafeim

στην περιπτωση μου ομως; τις διαβασα...

----------


## lefteris13

Απο δω το πηγες απο κει το πηγες, το πηρες το συμπληρωμα, στο πε ο εκτροφεας;ποσα λεφτα;..τι εννοεις στην περιπτωση σου;αναπαραγωγη εισαι,να βαλεις παραπανω;οχι βεβαια, εχει πολυ βιταμινη Ε, θα κυνηγαει να βατεψει και σενα ο αρσενικος μετα..αυτο θελει αλλαγη καθε πρωι, για να μην παει χαμενο πολυ,θα βαζεις καμποσα ml νερο σε μια ποτιστρα και την αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα ferti που αντιστοιχει πχ σε 65ml 1/4 κουταλακι που και παλι πολυ ειναι σε μια μερα ποσο νερο θα πιουν.εναλλακτικα σε ενα μπουκαλακι νερο 500ml βαζεις 2 κουταλακια ferti -ή λιγοτερο απο 500- γεματο πχ 250 με ενα κουταλακι ferti,το ανακατευεις καλα και απ αυτο βαζεις καθε πρωι στην ποτιστρα καμποσο παραπανω απ οσο πινουν σε μια μερα.το μπουκαλι στο ψυγειο.

----------


## serafeim

δεν μου το ειπε κανενας... μου το εδωσε ενα ατομο που εκτιμα αυτο που κανω και το τι προσπαθω να κανω αντιθετως με καποια αλλα ατομα...
εννοω στην περιπτωση μου οτι υποθεσατε οτι καποια ελλειψη εχουν τα καναρινια μου!!! αρα ισως υπαρχει καποιος διαφορετικος τροπος χορηγησης!!!

----------


## lefteris13

Οχι ετσι οπως λεει θα χορηγεις, καθε μερα αυτες τις ποσοτητες μεχρι να γενηθει το 1ο αυγο-αυτο δε θα αργησει να ξαναγεννησει οποτε δινε.παραλληλα δινε και calci lux-οπως λενε οι οδηγιες και εκει για τις ποσοτητες 2 κουτ σε 250 κλπ-στην ιδια ποτιστρα αναμικτα με τον ιδιο τροπο απο πανω.

----------


## serafeim

στην ιδια ποτιστρα? σιγουρα?

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ γυρη πηρες; δινεις;

----------


## lefteris13

Ναι, στην ιδια ποτιστρα, τα ριχνεις και ανακατευεις, αν φτιαξεις σε μπουκαλι παλι στο ιδιο μιξ ολα.το κανω 2 χρονια και το χω διαβασει, ετσι συνισταται πχ για να πινουν και να παιρνουν ολα οσα πρεπει,αλλιως μπορει να καναν επιλογη ποτιστρας.και γενικοτερα πανε μαζι διαφορα σκευασματα συμπληρωματα στο ιδιο νερο, αυτα ειναι και της ιδιας εταιρειας αλληλοσυμπληρωνονται

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη δεν προλαβα σημερα ειχα λιγο χρονο και εκανα στην γιαγια μου που ειναι αρρωστη σπανακοπιτα!!!
Θα προσπαθησω στην σχολη να παρω γιατι ζητησα και κεφιρ μαζι να μου φερει ενα παιδι που ειναι ο πατερας του κτηνοτροφος και μελισσοκομος!!

----------


## jk21

για fertivit προλαβες ομως ...

----------


## serafeim

> δεν μου το ειπε κανενας... *μου το εδωσε ενα ατομο που εκτιμα αυτο που κανω και το τι προσπαθω να κανω* αντιθετως με καποια αλλα ατομα...
> εννοω στην περιπτωση μου οτι υποθεσατε οτι καποια ελλειψη εχουν τα καναρινια μου!!! αρα ισως υπαρχει καποιος διαφορετικος τροπος χορηγησης!!!


Δημητρη διαβασε εδω!!! πφφ δεν εχω λογο να πω ψεματα!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν το ειχα προσεξει ... πασο

----------


## lefteris13

> για fertivit προλαβες ομως ...


πρωτο μισεις το ρουψεν..και δευτερο το fertivit;..

----------


## serafeim

οχι για εμενα προσωπικα πηγαινε...  :Happy: 
Δημητρη υποσχομαι πως αν οχι αυριο μεθαυριο θα εχω 100% γυρη...

----------


## serafeim

παδια εχω φυτεψει κεχρι αυτο που εχουν οι τροφες μεσα το καναδεζικο αν δεν κανω λαθος και εχει βγει και ειναι σαν γκαζον τωρα... τα μικρα προσπαθουν να το φτασουν να φανε τα φυλλα να τα αφησω ή ειναι επικινδηνο;

----------


## jk21

> πρωτο μισεις το ρουψεν..και δευτερο το fertivit;..


Λευτερη μου ειχε διαφυγει ... τωρα το ειδα 

το rubsen και το rape seed ( brassica rapa και brassica napus αντιστοιχα ) δεν τα εκτιμω σαν σπορους .τον λογο τον εχω πει παρα πολλες φορες .αν αυτα που κυκλοφορουν ειναι οι αρχεγονες μη μεταλλαγμενες ποικιλιες ,ειναι σαφες οτι σε ποσοτητες στα μιγματα μεγαλυτερες των 5 % ,φορτωνουν τους οργανισμους με επικινδυνους γλυκοζιτες και ερουκικο οξυ .Αν ειναι απο τις μεταλλαγμενες ποικιλιες ,δεν εχουν αυτο το προβλημα ,αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω σαν γενετικα τροποποιημενα τροφιμα ,τι αλλες επιπτωσεις εχουν .Τα αντιμετωπιζω και παλι με σκεπτικισμο .Αλλα δεν ειμαι εγω αυτος που θα το ψαξω ,αλλα οι εταιριες θα πρεπει να ενημερωνουν τον κοσμο για το ποιας ποικιλιας ειναι ο σπορος του .Αν δεν το κανουν ,ο καθενας μπορει να υποθετει οτι να ναι 

αν μισω το fertivit ; γιατι; οι εταιριες παραγουν σκευασματα ,που θεωρητικα αν δινονται με σωστο τροπο και δεν γινονται καταχρησεις ,κανουν καλο στα πουλια μας .Αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι στην πορεια των χρονων ,το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα και ακομα ενα (δεν κρυβω τα λογια μου ... στο breedmax αναφερομαι ) πηραν την φημη ,πριν καν προλαβουν να δοκιμαστουν ,οτι ειναι πανακεια για την γονιμοτητα και την υγεια των πουλιων .Το πως την πηραν την φημη αυτη ,το γνωριζουν ολοι οσοι διαχρονικα επισκεπτονται φορουμ για πουλια ... εγω ομως δεν εμαθα ποτε να << παπαγαλιζω >> .ολα ειναι υπο κριση και σχολιασμο .οταν δεν δεχομαστε κατι αμασητο και το ψαχνουμε και το αναφερουμε ,τιποτα δεν παει χαμενο 
ειχα καποτε πει τη γνωμη στο pb ,οτι το mutavit προτεινετε για την πτερρροια αλλα γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι καλυτερο απο το φερτιβιτ σε συστατικα αφου περιεχει περισσοτερη μεθειονινη -λυσινη που συνθετουν την καρνιτινη η οποια ειναι αμινοξυ που ευνοει την γονιμοτητα 



η συσταση τοτε ακομα του φερτιβιτ ηταν 

Lysine - 15.000 mg/kg
Methionine - 20.000 mg/kg

και του μουταβιτ 

Lysine - 20.000 mg/kg
Methionine - 30.000 mg/kg

λιγο καιρο μετα αλλαξαν ....

σημερα εχουν και τα δυο την ιδια μεθειονινη και λυσινη ....  ειτε επεσε συρμα απο τον αντιπροσωπο στη μαμα εταιρια ,ειτε η μαμα εταιρια ,σκεφτηκε  απο μονη της αυτο που εγραφα .... τοτε ομως ολοι  παιρνανε φερτιβιτ για την γονιμοτητα και οχι μουταβιτ που δημιουργουσε στον οργανισμο περισσοτερη καρνιτινη και κανενας δεν καθησε να το ψαξει .Αυτο ομως ηταν ...... last year .Τωρα οτι θα προωθουν θα πρεπει να το δικαιολογουν και να το ψαχνουν ! 

ενταξει εχει παραπανω βιτ ε το fertivit ... η μονη διαφορα .απο ποιο ομως ; απο το mutavit που εχει ηδη σχεδον 5πλασια βιτ ε απο ενα απλο πολυβιταμινουχο; δεν αρκει το πενταπλασιο;  οσοι ξοδευουν σε μια χρονια και τα δυο ,ας παρουν και τα δυο .Οσοι τους αρκει ενα για μια χρονια ,να παρουν μονο mutavit και να μην αφησουν το μισο του χρονου να μπαγιατιευει .Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου .Δεν μισω λοιπο το φερτιβιτ .Το θεωρω απλα περιττο διπλα σε ενα πολυ καλο προιον (παντα συμφωνα με τα αναγραφομενα στη συσταση ) της ιδιας εταιριας 

Μαζι με το nekton e (αν δεν ηθελε παραλληλα και το nekton s ...) και το ornicuma r ,θα ελεγα οτι ειναι απο τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα σκευασματα για την αναπαραγωγη ως προς τη συσταση .Εχω αναλυσει το σκεπτικο μου εδω 
*Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή*

----------


## serafeim

τα εχω διαβασει ολα εγω προσωπικα Δημητρη αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα ξερεις ποιος μου το εδωσε.... 
στο κεχρι εκει να τα αφησω να φανε;

----------


## jk21

να τα αφησεις φυσικα 


ξερω πολυ καλα ποιος σου το στειλε ... εχει γινει προβλεψιμος πια ...

----------


## serafeim

αχχαχχχαα ναι ...
ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη...

----------


## serafeim

Το ενα παο τα δυο μικρα το ποιο σκουροχρωμο σαλιαριζει χαχαχαχα εχει πολυ πλακα και χαμηλοφωνα!! Το πηρα στο δωματιο που δεν ακουνε τιποτα παρα μονο τα 2 μικρα κοτοπουλακια!!

----------


## serafeim

λοιπον και τα δυο μικρα σαλιαριζουν.. κατα 90% αρσενικα... ελπιζω μην γινου κοτοπουλα και πρωι πρωι αντι να κελαηδουν να λαλανε σαν κοκορια.. χαχαχχα

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον ταα Timbrado "kotopoylino" μου μερα με την μερα προσπαθουν να τραγουδησουν αλλα τζουφια ακομη..  :Happy: 
οι δυο καναρες κλωσσανε απο τεσσερα αυγα η καθεμια τους δευτερη γεννα τωρα...



σιγουρα θα πειτε για το νημα της δευτερης καναρας αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορουσα να βρω αυτο που ηθελα με αποτελεσμα να κανω μια δοκιμη αυτον το. τροπο... ειναι κλωστη χοντρη την επλυνα με απορυπαντικο και την επλυνα αλλες τρεις φορες στπ χερι να σκληρηνει και την αφησα στον ηλιο... δεν καταφερα και πολλα πραγματα αλλα το προτιμησε καλυτερα... βγηκε λιγο καλυτερο αποτο λευκπ νημα στο μπλε κουτακι που περνουμε απο τα πετ σοπ...

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη συνεχια σεραφειμ να χαιρεσε τα μικρουλια και με το καλο τα επομενα...!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη να σαι καλα...

----------


## serafeim

ιδου και το σαλιαρισμα... σφουγγαριστρα χρειαζομαι.. ολο το πρωι σαν καροτσακι με χαλασμενες ροδες κανουν... χαχαχ

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ιδου και το σαλιαρισμα... σφουγγαριστρα χρειαζομαι.. ολο το πρωι σαν καροτσακι με χαλασμενες ροδες κανουν... χαχαχ



Υπομονη & επιμονη Σεραφειμ!
Εμενα τα εργα τραβηξαν μεχρι Οκτωβρη περυσι Σεραφειμ ... ουτε σταγονα λαδι δεν ειχε ριξει στο "καροτσι" ο Δημητρης ! :Anim 59:

----------


## serafeim

Υπομονη και επιμονη οπως τα λες...
ελπιζω να βγαλω καλα αποτελεσματα...

----------


## serafeim

Οριστε γιατι λεω και ξαναλεω για αυτην την καναρα γιατι οτι και να κανω ξερω οτι θα κανει παπαδες!!!
Δειτε τι φωλια εφτιαξε πρωταρα καναρα!!!! RESPECT απο εμενα!!! οχι επειδη ειναι δικο μου πουλι αλλα επειδη ΕΙΝΑΙ πουλι!!!

----------


## mitsman

ωραια φωλια φαινεται οντως!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη ξερεις τι εκανε?
επειδη αργα το απογευμα πρωτου πεσει ο ηλιος εντελως την χτυπαει εκει που ειναι και σηκωνεται λιγο γιατι την χτυπαει για κανα 15 λεπτο οχι παραπανω... πηγε και σηκωσε την μια μερια της φωλιας ποιο πανω για να μην χτυπαει τα αυγα οταν σηκωνεται ο ηλιος!!!
Απο τις φωτογραφιες δεν φενεται τοσο καλη αλλα απο κοντα ειναι αρκετα καλη (χωρις να θελω να το παιξω αρχιτεκτονας)!!!  :Happy: 
Αν ειχα ζοχους(την φουντα παο πανω που περνουν και οι καρδερινες αντι για βαμβακι που το απεχθανομαι αλλα χρειαζονται μαλακο υποστρωμα) και φυσικη τριχα οπως βαλατε εσεις πυστευω θα εκανε την τελεια φωλια!!

----------


## Gardelius

_Σεραφείμ!!!! ειναι πανέμορφα ολα!!!!!!! Καλη σου συνεχεια!!!!_

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Ηλια να σαι καλα!! Επισης και εσυ στα δικα σου!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Εκανα ωοσκόπηση σημερα!!!!! ειμαι Φουλ χαρουμενος!!! ειδα <φλεβιτσες> στα 3/6 ...νομιζω είναι καλα για πρωτη φορα!!!!*

----------


## serafeim

μπορει να εχεις και αλλα γονιμα!! εννοειται καλα αποτελεσματα ειναι!!  :Happy: 
χαχαχα τρελομπαμπας!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Φιλε σιγουρα ειδα τα 3 να εχουν !!!! το έκανα και γρηγορα για να τα γυρισω πίσω.....!!!! μπορεί αλλα όπως το λες!!!!! τρελλος!!!!!*  :Jumping0045:  ::

----------


## serafeim

Αν ειχες 3 πολυ πιθανον να εχεις αλλα 1 σιγουρα!!! :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

να σου ζησουν σεραφειμ κ με το καλο τα επομενα.....κ τα δικα σου ηλια.... :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! Σεραφειμ καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!!  :Happy:  και εσυ στα δικα σου!!!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω φιλαρακο...

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Παρακαλω!

----------


## serafeim

Αυτο το βιντεακι ειναι αφιερωμενο σε μερικα αγαπητα προσωπα!!!
οδυσσέας, Νίκος.Λ, τον θειο της Ελλης ( ellaki), Gardelius, *jk21,* mitsman, ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Λοιπον Κωστα (οδυσσέας), Δημητρη (jk21) και Ηλία (Garduelius) διαλεχται και παρτε!!!




ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ για την αρρωστια που μου κολησατε σε δυο πουλια!! (καρδερινες και τιμπραδος)!!!!!!
Επειδη περναω δυσκολα θα ειναι το τελευταιο ποστ στα θεματα μου και δεν θα μπορω να τα ανανεωνω!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιατι το αφιερωνεις σε εμενα βρε? Εχω καναρινια νομιζεις?  :trash:

----------


## serafeim

Ξερω εγω που και γιατι!!  :winky: 
παρεπιπτοντως ωραιο μπανερ μονος σου το εκανες;  χααχχαχαχαχχαχαχ  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> παρεπιπτοντως ωραιο μπανερ μονος σου το εκανες;


Για ποιο πραγμα μιλας?
 :Jumping0011:

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο σεραφειμ...!!!!! με το καλο και στο κλαρι τα μικρουλια....................

----------


## serafeim

χααχααχχαχχαχχαχαχ

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ να τα χαιρεσαι ! Αυτο που θελω ειναι να καταφερνεις να μπαινεις εστω στο φορουμ (θα υπαρχει προβλημα και σε αυτο; δεν χρειαζεται να πεις on line λεπτομερειες ) .Ολα τα αλλα θα τα δουμε στην πορεια

----------


## serafeim

θα μπαινω... θα διαβαζζω και θα μαθαινω παντα(εξαλου γειρασκωαει διδασκωμενος)... θα λεω την αποψη μου αμα προλαβαινω... απλα για ενημερωση δεν νομιζω να εχω και γι αυτο χρονο...

----------


## Gardelius

_Σ ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε!!!! Τιμη μου!!!!!_  ::

----------


## serafeim

Καντε μου πλακα τωρα!!!
Πειτε πως δεν δινουμε αυτα στα καναρινια!!! Ανθη ζωχου!!! Ετσι οπως τα βλεπω!!! Και πειτε μου οτι δεν κανουν "καθολου" καλο!!!
Πεταξα μια μαυρη σακουλααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααα!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ειπα οχι ανανεωσεις... ναι οκ... αλλα την χαρα και τον ενθουσιασμο δυσκολα τον κρυβεις!!!
Δυσκολευτηκα που να το βαλω!!!! Γατι και μπατζι και τιμπραδος ειχε!!! Ε ενταξει...

----------


## jk21

> Καντε μου πλακα τωρα!!!
> Πειτε πως δεν δινουμε αυτα στα καναρινια!!! Ανθη ζωχου!!! Ετσι οπως τα βλεπω!!! Και πειτε μου οτι δεν κανουν "καθολου" καλο!!!
> Πεταξα μια μαυρη σακουλααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααα!!!!!!



τι εκανες  βρε; ακου μια σακκουλα ... καλα οχι οτι τα χρειαζοσουν ολα ,αλλα θα κανανε παρτυ τα πουλακια  ....  αν τα κρατουσες σε μπωλ ανοιχτο στο ψυγειο ,ανετα κρατανε για βδομαδα και αργουν να ανοιξουν .και να ανοιξουν θα τα ετριβες σε ταιστρα βαθεια  


να σου ζησει το νεο μικρουλι !!!

----------


## serafeim

Αχ τι τους εκανα ο κακουργοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοος!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

τα τρια νεα μικρα.. τα δυο πρθαναν τα αφηνε νηστηκα η καναρα... δεν ειχαν τιποτα ουτε αιματωμα...

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σου ζησουν!!!! Φιλε πολυ φάι !!!!! πωπωωωω...και βλέπω τα δικα μου μικρα στο λαιμο και λεω...."σα πολυ δεν τα ταΐζει"??? αλλα το δικό σου ειναι πολυυυ!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

τωρα ειναι πολυ ποιο πολυ.. το διπλασιο.. και το μικρο τρεμει.. το φοβαμαι..

----------


## johnakos32

Να στο ζήσουν αν δεν  σκάσουν με τόσο φαΐ χεχε. Κάτι τραγουδιστές πρώτοι! Τις κλωστές πως τις απολυμανες;

----------


## serafeim

τις εβαλα σε ενα τουλι τις εκλεισα καλα μετα πλυντηριο.. μετα στον ηλιο ξεραθηκαν... μετα σε καυτο νερο και μετα παλι ηλιο να ξεραθουν να ειναι σκληρες... αλλα δεν κανουν τελικα γιατι γλυστρανε και γυρναει ολο το υλικο με την στυμμενη φωλια καθως κλωσσαει.. οχι πολυ αλλα δεν κανει... δοκιμη τις εβαλα...

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ σκέφτηκα κάτι άλλο για τελείωμα αλλά δεν πρέπει να κάνει τρίχα από σκυλάκι σπιτιού. Τι λες όχι Ε;

----------


## xarhs

να σουζησουν σεραφειμ..!!!!!

μια καλη ιδεα ειναι μαλλι απο προβατο γιαννη........... απο σκυλι θα σου λεγα καλυτερα οχι

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαα γελασα με την ψυχη μου Γιαννη... χαχαχαχψαψαψχαχα 
οχι τριχα καρυδας βρες ειναιι καλυτερο μαζι με λινατσα και ελαχιστο βαμβακι...

----------


## johnakos32

Γιατί όχι προχθές κούρεψα λίγο το μαλτεζ μου που έχει λευκό μεταξενιο τρίχωμα αν το πλύνεις και το ξερανεις είναι σχετικά καλή ιδέα

----------


## johnakos32

Γιατί ρε παιδιά θα δίνω και σε όποιον θέλει έχει πολύ μαλλί το σκυλί!!! Καλή ιδέα είναι και καναβη υδραυλικών που έβαλε mitsman  αλλά δεν ξέρω πως είναι. Οι ίνες καρύδας δεν είναι τοξικές;

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ .... τι γραφεις εκει; πεθαναν λες για τα δυο; ποια πεθαναν απο αυτα ; σε τι ηλικια ; 


να σου ζησουν τα αλλα 3 !

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη πεθανα 9 και 10 ημερων περιπου!!! :/
Κοιταξα μαυρη τελεια τιποτα... ανοιξα στωμμα τιποτα... κοιταξα για μελανωμα και αιματωμα τιποτα... κοιταω προλοβο ποιο στεγνος δεν γινοταν... :/

----------


## xarhs

πεθαναν????????/ ωχχχχχ..... κριμα.

καπου 89 ημερων πεθανανε και στην προηγουμενη γεννα ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## serafeim

οχι οχι Χαρη καμια σχεση...

----------


## serafeim

φιλρακι Γιαννη συγγνωμη δεν απαντησα.. απλα μου φανηκε αστειο χωρις παρεξηγηση....
δεν ξερω... νομιζω πως κανουν... παρε ενα πανι κααι βαλτες μεσα κλειστο καλα μετα πλυντηρο στον ηλιο και βαλτες για υλικο!!

----------


## xarhs

οι τριχες σκυλου αν απολυμανθουν απο μικροβια δεν εχεις θεμα. 

ομως ειναι αρκετα λεπτες και μικρες λογω του οτι προερχεται απο μικρο ζωο και μπορει να υπαρξει ατυχημα με καταποση τριχας απο το καναρινι.

επισης λογω του οτι ειναι μικρες και λεπτες δεν ειναι ευκολο για το καναρινι να της χρησιμοποιησει και να τις μεταφερει στη φωλια.

οι μονες τριχες (ζωικες) που μπορουν να χρησιμοποιησουν ως υλικο ειναι το μαλλι απο προβατο , αλλα και του εμποριου που εχουν υποσθει επεξεργασια καταλληλη.

----------


## serafeim

προσωπικα εγω πυστευω αξιζει η δοκιμη... δεν ξερω απο υλικα τι παιζει και φετος ηταν τα τελευταια που χρησιμοποιησα... στα χωραφια καο τις γλαστρες απο εδω και περα..

----------


## johnakos32

Τι μαλλί παντός σέρνεται κάτω είναι μακρύ τρίχωμα του χρόνου θα τι δοκιμάσω με τι καλό

----------


## serafeim

οριστε τα μικρα σαλιαριζουν ολο και ποιο πολυ και ολο και ποιο πολυ φερνουν τις φωνες και αλλαζουν τονους!!!
Να δω τον Οκτωμβριο αν θα ειχε αποτελεσμα η διδασκαλια που τους εκανα... Οχι εκπαιδευση, δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι διαγωνισμοι προς το παρον!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Ωραία τα λέει το μικρούλι αλλά μήπως θα έχεις θέμα με τα τσιριγματακια των μπάτσο; Δεν ξέρω καλή συνέχεια με την εκμάθηση

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη!!
Δεν νομιζω να εχω διοτι δεν τα ακουνε σχεδον καθολου και δευτερον κανω διδασκαλια πολλες ωρες και καταλαβαινεις... εκτος αυτο δεν ανταποκρινονται στα μπατζι αλλα στον πατερα τους μονο οταν κελαηδα!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Απλά λέω μην τα μπέρδεψουν όσο είναι μικρά αλλά εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα τωρα ! Τα μικρά τι έγιναν;

----------


## serafeim

Εγω δεν ξερω τι κανω Γιαννη... Εχω τρελαθει δεν ξερεις τι κανω καθε μερα!!!
Και τα 3 νεα μικρα συνεχιζουν και μεγαλωνουν!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

εμενα παιδια ενα δικο μου εβαλα ηχους απο καρδερινα και προσπαθει να την μιμηθει............. με τα μπατζακια σεραφειμ ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να μην τα ακουει καθολου , αλλα αμα δεν σε ενδιαφερουν οι διαγωνισμοι δεν υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## serafeim

> ......
> Δεν νομιζω να εχω διοτι δεν τα ακουνε σχεδον καθολου και δευτερον κανω διδασκαλια πολλες ωρες και καταλαβαινεις... εκτος αυτο δεν ανταποκρινονται στα μπατζι αλλα στον πατερα τους μονο οταν κελαηδα!!!


Χαρη διαβασε... ισως δεν το διαβασες ! !  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

στο βιντεο ακουγονται γι αυτο το  ειπα..............

----------


## johnakos32

παντος και εμενα ενα 3 μηνων κοινο αρσενικο που εχω του βαζω αρκετα συχνα ηχους απο τιμπαντο μαλινουα και διαφορα καναρινια φωνης και οποτε τα ακουει προσπαθει να κεαλιδισει βεβαια ακουγετε σαν μισο πεθαμενη καρδερινα αλλα τελος παντων

----------


## serafeim

Ναι Χαρη κι εγω τα ακουω!  :Happy:  χαχαχα
αλλα μηδαμινα... η καμερα ηταν μακρυα απο τα καναρινια εχω κανει ζουμ... ποιο κοντα στα μπατζι.. αλλα ειχα ανοιχτες πορτες γιατι μετακομιζω και ακουγοντουσαν τοσο πολυ... δεν ειναι ετσι παντα.... αλλα και παλι νομιζω πως ενα τιμπραδος αν κουει 5 λεπτα ενα μπατζι και 2 ωρες π.χ. εναν δασκαλο ή cd δεν θα δωσει σημασια γιατι απο την φυση τους θελουν να ανταγωνιζονται το ειδος τους και ενα απλο τζιτζιτζιτζι δεν νομιζω να τους κανει περιεργεια να το πουνε απο ενα ντιν ντιν!!! Ετσι πυστευω... οι ειδικοι ξερουν οχι εμεις!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

ααααα... αμα τα εχεις σε διαφορετικα δωματια οκ.

----------


## serafeim

Ναι ναι Χαρη!! Σε εντελως διαφορετικα!!!
ειναι η 1 πορτα, το χολ, ενας μικρος διαδρομος σαν 2ο χολ και το δωματιο μετα...

----------


## xarhs

να ξερεις σεραφειμ οτι το κελαηδημα μπορεις να το επηρεασεις πολυ απο τα μικρα..... ειδικα απο τον ''δασκαλο'' θα παρουν πολλους ηχους.

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη εδω στο φορουμ εχουμε τους καλυτερους δασκαλους!!!
Εχω μαθει παρα πολλα!!  :Happy: 
Αλλα να ξερεις οι απογονοι θα κανουν ετσι και αλλιως τις νοτες του πατερα  :Happy:  ειτε τον ακουσουν, ειτε οχι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

με δικες σου παρεμβασεις μπορεις ομως να το επηρεασεις. καποιους ηχους σιγουρα τους εχουν εκ γενετης , αλλα το ρεπρετοριο μπορει να εμπλουτιστει.

----------


## serafeim

Να εμπλουτιστει ναι... οχι να μην πει νοτες του πατερα... ετσι νομιζω εστω  :Happy:

----------

